# Lui 55 anni sposato con figli, io 38 anni "spero" ...



## frillevante (15 Gennaio 2010)

Ciao
mi son iscritta ieri....
Vi racconto la mia storia, più per sfogarmi che altro.... 
Lavoro in un'azienda e nel dicembre 2007 decido di mandare una mail a un uomo (che chiamerò B) che vedevo da anni, col quale ci scambiavamo sorrisi e occhiate da anni. Così è iniziata la nostra storia.
A gennaio 2008 abbiamo iniziato a uscire e abbiamo vissuto mesi molto belli e intensi. 
Io ho saputo da subito che era sposato e con 2 figli e anche che diciamo era un po' il suo modo di vivere.... nel senso che non ero la prima. Aveva sempre tradito la moglie sia con avventure sia con storie lunghe portate avanti per anni. 
Al principio (io uscivo da una storia e avevo voglia di divertirmi) pensavo che sarebbe stato "puro divertimento" poi lui, senza che io chiedessi niente ha cominciato a dirmi che mi amava, che non aveva mai provato una cosa simile, che voleva vivere con me... così le cose un po' alla volta si sono trasformate.... 
Poi ad agosto 2008 vengo contattata su Facebook da una mia coetanea (sua ex amante) e scopriamo di esserci accavallate nei primi mesi della mia storia con lui.... casino.... io e lui ci lasciamo e partiamo per le ferie. 
A settembre lui cerca di tornare con me ma io non cedo. Poi inizio una relazione con un mio coetaneo e riesco anche a distrarmi abbastanza.... A dicembre 2008 B viene licenziato in tronco.... e lì mi ricrolla tutto addosso... diciamo che la notizia mi ha fatto capire quanto fosse importante lui e tutto ciò che lo riguardava.... così riniziamo a sentirci. Nel periodo dopo il licenziamento gli sono stata molto vicino.
Riniziano le sue promesse... il dirmi che vuole me, solo me.... che è solo un problema di capire come fare coi figli.... ma alla fine non succede mai niente di concreto.
Dopo l'estate 2009 lascio il mio fidanzato e decido di buttarmi di nuovo completamente nella storia con lui.
Succedono un po' di cose....
una sera viene da me a dormire e chiama a casa per dire alla moglie che non torna.... iniziano una litigata che va avanti fino alle 4 di notte.... dove lei gli dice (sentivo le grida uscire dal cellulare) "chi è sta troia?!! Fatti sta scopata e torna a casa!!!!" e poi lo minaccia di svegliare i figli e di dirgli che lui è  con una troia... a quel punto torna lui torna a casa. Il giorno dopo tutto come prima...  io e lui ci lasciamo, ma poi dopo 10 giorni siamo di nuovo assieme....
Arriviamo a dicembre... io ho 38 anni e vorrei avere un figlio da tempo. Gli dico questa cosa e lui dal giorno dopo inizia a fare l'amore con me senza precauzioni.... dopo natale gli mando un sms con una foto di scarpine piccole e scritto qualcosa tipo che mi piacerebbe vederle sul nostro bimbo... LO LEGGE LA MOGLIE!!! Che mi risponde col cell di lui (fingendosi lui).... poi la sera stessa lei entra in Facebook e tra i contatti di lui mi trova e si guarda tutte le mie foto, tutti i miei dati (indirizzi mail, ecc...). Anche qui io penso "è la volta buona" .... invece per la seconda volta tutto torna come prima 
In più lui SPARISCE con me..... lo chiamo e mi dice che è confuso, che vuole capire se stesso, che vuole capire cosa vuole.... che ha paura di fare una cazzata coi figli..... 
Ecco qua la mia storia....... :idea: idee? Suggerimenti?


----------



## Kid (15 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> In più lui SPARISCE con me..... lo chiamo e mi dice che è confuso, che vuole capire se stesso, che vuole capire cosa vuole.... che ha paura di fare una cazzata coi figli.....
> Ecco qua la mia storia....... :idea: idee? Suggerimenti?


Lascia perdere. Ma perchè siete così masochiste voi donne?!?!?


----------



## Giovanni Drogo (15 Gennaio 2010)

E' un traditore seriale. Non lascerà mai la sua famiglia. Ti ha solo prospettato un suo mondo falso e tu ci hai creduto, al punto da rischiare una gravidanza.
Suggerimenti? Cercati un uomo libero con il quale formare una coppia normale.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Gennaio 2010)

cara frillevante, confusa come sei, pensi che basti un suggerimento per trovare una strada? 
Ecco, noi siamo qui.
Ci prenderemo insulti e lacrime, come al solito.
Ma la realtà è che tu sola puoi fare qualcosa.
Cosa?
Riprendere in mano la tua vita e decidere cosa ne vuoi fare. 
Vuoi costruire la tua vita e la tua felicità sulle macerie di quel matrimonio? MAcerie ottenute poi con un figlio nuovo che sconvolga i piccoli che già ci sono e con velate (ma non molto) allusioni che facciano sì che la moglie lo cacci?
Lei, sfortunata, ha già scelto cosa vuole. 
Tu?
tu sei molto molto più fortunata e potresti avere ancora tutto con un altro. Ma per quanto ancora? 
Arriviamo al tuo amante. Un uomo.... uomo? che uomo è uno così? Ma tu lasceresti un compagno di vita con una telefonata notturna? E lasceresti un'amante a cui avevi promesso un figlio scomparendo e dicendoti confuso?
Confuso? A 55 anni? Si è reso conto che non è lui il bambino? Con la moglie quest'uomo sembra avere un rapporto da figlioletto, anche lei in effetti lo tratta come tale (va bene se scopazzi fuori ma qui torni). E' un rapporto che sembra non sano.. e che cerca di instaurare con te quando ti chiede aiuto per aver perso il lavoro, comprensione o appoggio.
Il mio consiglio è di fuggire.
A 55 anni un uomo non cambia. E se per assurdo la moglie lo cacciasse (lui non riuscirà mai ad andarsene e prendersi la responsabilità di affrontare con lei il discorso e risolverlo..) finiresti per diventare tu la mammina tradita.
Fuggi.
E cercati un futuro tuo. Le cose che vuoi, ora inizi a capirle, a cominciare da un flglio. Ti va di elencarle?


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*......*

Che storia squallida.....!


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao
> mi son iscritta ieri....
> Vi racconto la mia storia, più per sfogarmi che altro....
> Lavoro in un'azienda e nel dicembre 2007 decido di mandare una mail a un uomo (che chiamerò B) che vedevo da anni, col quale ci scambiavamo sorrisi e occhiate da anni. Così è iniziata la nostra storia.
> ...



*A 55anni?*  :unhappy:  :incazzato: :rotfl:

*Bene,* *sei sicura che vuoi dei suggerimenti?!* 

*Possibile che non ci arrivi da sola a 38anni?*


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che storia squallida.....!


:bacio:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che storia squallida.....!


 Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara frillevante, confusa come sei, pensi che basti un suggerimento per trovare una strada?
> Ecco, noi siamo qui.
> Ci prenderemo insulti e lacrime, come al solito.
> Ma la realtà è che tu sola puoi fare qualcosa.
> ...


Secondo me son fatti l'uno per l'altra, invece.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Gennaio 2010)

è un coniglio mannaro
e una sanguisuga egocentrica

quel che racconti è, per una parte, molto simile a quel che narrava un altro utente riferito (pare) ad una terza persona
e per molte parti analogo a molte altre storie

nulla di nuovo o di straordinario
se non perchè chi rischia di restare stritolata da questo ingranaggio sei tu

tiratene fuori

non insistere con un errore solo perchè non puoi perdonarti di avere delle colpe oggettive nell'aver iniziato, proseguito e ripreso una relazione che era già sbagliata dall'inizio

perdonati (senza dimenticare, per non ricascarci) ed escine

di corsa


immagina se la moglie lo cacciasse di casa
e lui venisse da te
(dicendoti che la scelta è sua)

tra qualche mese coroneresti il tuo sogno di maternità

e poi....


vivresti ciò che ha vissuto sua moglie

con un'altra ad impersonare il ruolo che hai finora rivestito tu


non contare di cambiarlo

SCAPPA


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

Ma che te ne fai di uno cosi'? Molla e lascialo ai suoi dubbi


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

Non fare figli.
Nè adesso nè mai.
Il solo fatto che tu abbia pensato di mettere al mondo un innocente in una simile situazione, sta ad indicare che è meglio che ti dedichi ad altro.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non fare figli.
> Nè adesso nè mai.
> *Il solo fatto che tu abbia pensato di mettere al mondo un innocente in una simile situazione, sta ad indicare che è meglio che ti dedichi ad altro*.


 :up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*....*

Mi chiedo:Hai 38 anni lui 55 anni ed una serie di precedenti.......poco confortanti.....cosa ti aspettavi?cosa?Divertimento?Ecco ti sei divertita...adesso sei alla cassa....altro giro altra corsa...ma non piagnucolare o far la vittima...perchè sapevi già il finale della storia!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto.


 
pero' al di là della "storia", ci sono le persone. E quelle non mi sento di definirle squallide.

Benvenuta, cara amica.

Sì, come dice Grande ci beccheremo gli insulti, come al solito.
Saremo qui.

Falla tu chiarezza.

Che pensi di un uomo che mette su uno psicodramma alle 4 del mattino con la moglie...dove tu sei solo una comparsa?!


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Allora, non capisco chi è il pazzo che avendo una automobile decente la possa scambiare con una DUNA. L'esempio che ti ho fatto è che tu hai lasciato il tuo fidanzato (persona normale suppongo) per l'uomo Duna, cioè quella macchina è quello che rende l'idea di cosa sia. Piace ad alcuni (pochi per fortuna) tanto da andarci matti ed impazzirci dietro (tu e la povera moglie), ma non si rendono conto che è scarsa dà poco e richiede tanto e tanto ti tradirà sempre e comunque lasciandoti a piedi (e con un figlio non è il massimo, per fortuna non lo hai avuto).
Che dirti, hai sprecato davvero del grande tempo con un uomo inutile, vuoi essere una donna? Scavatelo dalle palle, se rimani in questa storia vorrà dire solo che sei la donna inutile dell'uomo inutile.


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

NO, no, è la degna coopratagonista....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele, lei era già single quando la storia è iniziata.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

Io sono tutta a favore del nonnismo con le new entries (serve ad aprire gli occhi) ma perché siete così giudicanti oggi con sta ragazza?!


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Daniele*

Probabilmente questa donna è una duna e merita una duna.....!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> NO, no, è la degna coopratagonista....


 :up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Invece*

Io senza offesa alcuna definisco la storia squallida...perchè trovo suallido il modo di agire delle persone!Poi se son squallide le persone e altro discorso....


----------



## Amoremio (15 Gennaio 2010)

io non sono stata giudicante

ma se una si mette con un uomo sposato 
non è che poi può dire "mi ha sedotta e abbandonata, non sapevo che avesse famiglia"


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero' al di là della "storia", ci sono le persone. E quelle non mi sento di definirle squallide.
> 
> Benvenuta, cara amica.
> 
> ...


 Invece di una che per divertirsi si mette con un traditore seriale e poi si meraviglia del suo comportamento, cosa pensi? E che ci programma pure un figlio, vedendo ogni giorno che cazzaro è... ma dai!:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non sono stata giudicante
> 
> ma se una si mette con un uomo sposato
> non è che poi può dire "mi ha sedotta e abbandonata, non sapevo che avesse famiglia"


Ad onor del vero non l'ha detto. Non è in cerca di giustificazioni, ma di uno sfogo.
Io le ho dato l'unico consiglio che mi pare giusto: faccia pure ciò che vuole, ma nn metta di mezzo figli (già i figli li ha lui).


----------



## Amoremio (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece di una che per divertirsi si mette con un traditore seriale e poi si meraviglia del suo comportamento, cosa pensi? E che ci programma pure un figlio, vedendo ogni giorno che cazzaro è... ma dai!:rotfl:


sinceramente 
lei se lo dovrebbe chiedere, per il suo bene, quale sua carenza, reale o percepita, l'ha portata a questo punto

ma che intanto scappi

poi avrà tempo per pensare


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2010)

Ma tutto sto casino per uno di 55 anni, per giunta sposato e con figli....

Le persone vengono trattate esettamente come acconsentono di essere trattate. E lui lo fa. A 55 anni lui è un genio, eccome se lo è. 

Mi piacerebbe sapere il ruolo del fidanzato di lei in tutto ciò (probabilmente il classico bambacione che crede nella fedeltà della sua donna).

E' sempre miserooooooo, chi a lei s'affiiiiiiiida


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Amore e molti*

Appunto.....adesso è il momento di pagare....e sinceramente definitre squallide tutte le persone di questa storia compresa la mogliettina compiacente....credo che sia più che doveroso!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Insonne*

Se sei pecora il lupo ti si mangia...se sai di esser pecora...non lamentarti di esserlo e accetta serenamente di esser mangiata dal lupo....!!:up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Non si giudica, ma cavoli essere singoe non vuol dire essere stupidi ed andare con un cazzaro di questa risma per giunta noto traditore seriale ci vuole una buona dosa o di incoscienza o una certa infermità mentale, suppongo però che sia la prima.
Questa donna deve adesso chiedersi se vuole essere una Duna (weekend così fa a paio con la berlina uomo?) oppure ben altro, io spero per lei che lo cancelli dalla sua vita, spero che cambi cellulare e che faccia in modo che se lo vede di dargli unbel calcio nelle palle, il tempo sprecato è qualcosa che non torna più, chi ci ruba il tempo è un ladro in tutti i sensi.
Poi decisamente lei la reputo una coprotagonista davvero, perchè anche se single nulla le da ragione dell'andare con uno sposato, è colpevole quanto lui dello schhifo che hanno creato, ma pensate che oscenità se ci fosse nato un figlio in questo sudiciume????


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sinceramente
> lei se lo dovrebbe chiedere, per il suo bene, quale sua carenza, reale o percepita, l'ha portata a questo punto
> 
> ma che intanto scappi
> ...


 A istinto invece penso che questo tipo di persone si cerchino... altro che scappare.


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A istinto invece penso che questo tipo di persone si cerchino... altro che scappare.


L'uomo Duna cerca sempre la donna Duna, che c'è di meglio????
Però il mio parallelismo con la fiat Duna calza perfettamente!!! Mi compiaccio da solo!


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Molti*

Infatti e sai qual'è il finale?Che il suo desiderio di maternità avrà la meglio e si metterà con il primo bamabacione di passaggio rovinandogli la vita...e quella del nascituro!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'uomo Duna cerca sempre la donna Duna, che c'è di meglio????
> Però il mio parallelismo con la fiat Duna calza perfettamente!!! Mi compiaccio da solo!


 Che orrore quell'auto ...quasi al livello dell'alfasud :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti e sai qual'è il finale?Che il suo desiderio di maternità avrà la meglio e si metterà con il primo bamabacione di passaggio rovinandogli la vita...e quella del nascituro!!!


Nascerà la Alfa Romeo Arna???? Accidenti che schifezza!!!


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

Mi trovo da'accordo con MM. E' venerdì..concedetemelo

Ma a parte gli scherzi...ci si preoccupa dei bambini ad Haiti, e poi si lasciano in giro personcine come queste!!!!

Ora taccio. Altrimenti mi si dice che sono senza sensibilità.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'uomo Duna cerca sempre la donna Duna, che c'è di meglio????
> Però il mio parallelismo con la fiat Duna calza perfettamente!!! Mi compiaccio da solo!


Che troiaio di macchina!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti e sai qual'è il finale?Che il suo desiderio di maternità avrà la meglio e si metterà con il primo bamabacione di passaggio rovinandogli la vita...e quella del nascituro!!!


possibile... anche se non probabile. C'è un certo "istinto di morte", sennò non perdeva il senno e il sonno con un 55enne sposato con prole e noto traditore seriale.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*......*

Ragazzi non confrontiamo la mitika alfasud...con quello sgorbio dell'arna....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

Il fidanzato è l'unico che si è salvato.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Gennaio 2010)

> Originariamente Scritto da *Insonne di Seattle*
> _ma tutto sto casino per uno di 55 anni? (a cui comunque va tutta la mia stima).
> 
> e il fidanzato tradito che ruolo ha avito in tutto questo?_


eri tu !

ora lo sai :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il fidanzato è l'unico che si è salvato.


 oggi tu mi farai slogare il pollice... :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma tutto sto casino per uno di 55 anni? (a cui comunque va tutta la mia stima).
> 
> e il fidanzato tradito che ruolo ha avito in tutto questo?


Noin ha scritto di aver tradito il bambacione e per fortuna!!! Almeno lei non è una ttraditrice, se no sapete che Beautiful ci saremo sentiti???


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Molti*

Fra un pò metterà tutto alle spalle....e saranno guai per il primo cazzone che passa.....vedrai....!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> oggi tu mi farai slogare il pollice... :up::up::up::up::up:


E' venerdì...puoi bere le tue birrazze anche senza pollice:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' venerdì...puoi bere le tue birrazze anche senza pollice:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 con la cannuccia viene male :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra un pò metterà tutto alle spalle....e saranno guai per il primo cazzone che passa.....vedrai....!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


38 anni, voglia di un figlio...nessun problema,  troverà lo scemo di turno, credo possa essere inquadrato come una Ford Anglia (cercare su internet per vomitare)


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra un pò metterà tutto alle spalle....e saranno guai per il primo cazzone che passa.....vedrai....!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Solo per gli esperti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> con la cannuccia viene male :carneval:


Pero' sale meglio l'alcol:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*e si*

E si.....però che tristezza....!!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante

nel titolo del tuo post dici "spero...."

cosa speri?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2010)

essere traditi presuppone:

1) avere fiducia in qualcuno
2) aspettarsi qualcosa dagli altri

Sono svariati anni che ho cessato in queste 2 attività, da quando uso le finestre per uscire dalle stanze.

... oops ! :carneval:



Amoremio ha detto:


> eri tu !
> 
> ora lo sai :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' sale meglio l'alcol:carneval:


tu avresti dato punti a Jack London, mi sa...:carneval:


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> ... iniziano una litigata che va avanti fino alle 4 di notte.... dove lei gli dice (sentivo le grida uscire dal cellulare) "chi è sta troia?!! Fatti sta scopata e torna a casa!!!!" e poi lo minaccia di svegliare i figli e di dirgli che lui è con una troia...


Che signora questa moglie... 

Che dirti? Una persona così non ti lascerà andare via facilmente. Meno male che non è successo nulla (parlo del figlio). Tu, per TE STESSA cosa vuoi? Fare l'amante a vita? La crocerossina? Un figlio? Staccati dal vampiro e pensaci un po'.


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

La cosa che mi stupisce è il fatto che lui metta il viva voce quando litiga con la moglie!

Mi pare una boiata questa!!!
Non è che Frilli ci sta prendendo in giro?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tu avresti dato punti a Jack London, mi sa...:carneval:


Continui a farmi passare per alcolizzata... guarda che ti segnalo


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Continui a farmi passare per alcolizzata... guarda che ti segnalo


 ma acqua ne bevi?:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma acqua ne bevi?:carneval:


:racchia:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce è il fatto che lui metta il viva voce quando litiga con la moglie!
> 
> Mi pare una boiata questa!!!
> Non è che Frilli ci sta prendendo in giro?


può essere anche

hai visto che ho sottolineato come ciò che raccontava aveva forti analogie con 3d recenti?


resta la validità di ciò che le si è risposto


----------



## Papero (15 Gennaio 2010)

Signorina *Tafazzi* LIBERATI DAL MALE!


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao
> mi son iscritta ieri....
> Vi racconto la mia storia, più per sfogarmi che altro....
> Lavoro in un'azienda e nel dicembre 2007 decido di mandare una mail a un uomo (che chiamerò B) che vedevo da anni, col quale ci scambiavamo sorrisi e occhiate da anni. Così è iniziata la nostra storia.
> ...


Tutto visto, sentito, fatto... compresi i tradimenti e le promesse di figli....solo che io stavo entrando nel IX anno....LASCIA PERDERE!!! Dalla al I che passa....a tutti, nn a lui...che ti umilia pur sapendo quanto tu lo ami o pensi di amarlo....almeno un estraneo di te non sa nulla


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono tutta a favore del nonnismo con le new entries (serve ad aprire gli occhi) ma perché siete così giudicanti oggi con sta ragazza?!


 Ah, non si fa sempre così...dai Vere...anche tu lo hai fatto, anche con me...e grazie a Dio lo hai fatto anche con me...così lei tira fuori le unghie e spiega...a noi, e quindi a se stessa perchè si è voluta così poco bene...è così...sembra la copia della mia storia...deve tirar fuori il perchè si sta volontariamente facendo male che non è un semplice "perchè io lo amo" "perchè io gli credevo" "perchè io pur vedendo i segni mi son detta che dovevo dargli la chance delal fiducia come una brava compagna sa e deve fare"..... io prima non sapevo ora certe cose le so...è una ME...ha bisogno di cattiverie e attacchi per vomitarsi addosso se stessa...

P.S: certo però che lei tutto mi sembra che una degna compare del suo ex lui... lei il suo fidanzatao l'ha onestamente lasciato...


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Dalla al I che passa....a tutti, nn a lui...che ti umilia pur sapendo quanto tu lo ami o pensi di amarlo....almeno un estraneo di te non sa nulla


Renditi conto, il I che passa è persino meglio del signor Duna!!! Anche se orrido e con la faccia purulenta avrebbe delle doti migliori di certo.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non sono stata giudicante
> 
> ma se una si mette con un uomo sposato
> non è che poi può dire "mi ha sedotta e abbandonata, non sapevo che avesse famiglia"


E questo è giusto... da così a dire una persona squallida anche per me ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> 38 anni, voglia di un figlio...nessun problema, troverà lo scemo di turno, credo possa essere inquadrato come una Ford Anglia (cercare su internet per vomitare)


 Che vuol dire "scemo di turno"? perchè presupporre che lei sia una in cerca di riscossa? magari dopo sarà solo in cerca di leccarsi le ferite... e magari manco le cercherà unprossimo... o magari saprà proprio cosa cerca...ecco, la presupponenza di entrare nella psiche delle persone non è una lettura di ciò che dal racconto traspare, è proprio e solo una presupponenza...
A me è successo...non cercavo un traditore pinocchio seriale... mi è capitato...mi ci son rovinata vita e anima...ho capito tante e tante e tante cose...anche che è stata soprattutto colpa mia....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece di una che per divertirsi si mette con un traditore seriale e poi si meraviglia del suo comportamento, cosa pensi? E che ci programma pure un figlio, vedendo ogni giorno che cazzaro è... ma dai!:rotfl:


 
Scusa, ma tu quali travi hai nel tuo occhio?! Io un paio, voi?
Qui siamo tutti persone, tutti sbagliamo.
Pero' non serve a molto darsi il cilicio addosso se prima non rileva l'assurdità del contesto...!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che vuol dire "scemo di turno"? perchè presupporre che lei sia una in cerca di riscossa? magari dopo sarà solo in cerca di leccarsi le ferite... e magari manco le cercherà unprossimo... o magari saprà proprio cosa cerca...ecco, la presupponenza di entrare nella psiche delle persone non è una lettura di ciò che dal racconto traspare, è proprio e solo una presupponenza...
> A me è successo...*non cercavo un traditore pinocchio seriale*... mi è capitato...mi ci son rovinata vita e anima...ho capito tante e tante e tante cose...anche che è stata soprattutto colpa mia....


Tu no... ma lei sapeva fin dall'inizio com'era lui, e ci si voleva divertire. Niente di male, per carità... ma poi che non si meravigli del tipo di persona che si è presa.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu quali travi hai nel tuo occhio?! Io un paio, voi?
> Qui siamo tutti persone, tutti sbagliamo.
> Pero' non serve a molto darsi il cilicio addosso se prima non rileva l'assurdità del contesto...!


 Ma lascia perdere le travi... non ne do un giudizio morale, mi pare ovvio. Rilevavo appunto l'assurdità del contesto. Si mette con un serial killer e si lamenta che ammazza.
Ognuno comunque conosce le sue.


----------



## frillevante (15 Gennaio 2010)

Beh.... mi sembra di intuire che sia una "sorta di benvenuto"....

L'unica cosa che mi ha fatto un filo girare i coglioni è l'insinuazione di non so chi che la mia storia sia inventata.... beh... che divertimento ci sarebbe nell'inventarsi una cosa del genere?

Poi, rispondo ad alcune cose che mi ricordo.... 
..."non ho mai detto che mi ha sedotta e abbandonata, anzi, dico fin dall'inizio di essere al corrente dei fatti"... 

..."non ha mseeo il vivavoce al tel, ma vi assicuro che col cellulare se quello dall'altra parte urla si sente molt bene"...

So di essere l'unica responsabile della mia vita e delle mie scelte.

p.s. Il mio ex fidanzato non è cornuto, e non vedo perchè se avrò una storia in futuro mi si debba augurare della sfiga.....


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Rimane che una donna che vuole divertirsi con un traditore seriale deve avere seri problemi di autostima, cioè se ti vuoi divertire il meglio è almen qualcuno il cuo unico vantaggio è la bellezza...e si piglia il tizio "fascinoso" ma mi spiace...non proprio giovane. Mi imagino il sesso poi con siffatto stallone (giusto che per divertirsi serve solo quello, no?).
Il volersi divertire è una ennesima balla che si crea una persona, perchè una persona che la pensa davvero in quel modo non si innamora del fessacchhiotto davanti.


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> p.s. Il mio ex fidanzato non è cornuto, e non vedo perchè se avrò una storia in futuro mi si debba augurare della sfiga.....


Non ti si augura sfiga, ti si augura che tu cambi la testa! Errare è umano, ma dopo che te lo eri scavato dallle palle la prima volta perchè tornare sull'errore? Sbagliare è umano, perseverare è diabolico, in più sinceramente ti è andata anche bene, potevi pigliarti due pizze in facca dalla legittima moglie e avere l'ego più in basso della Fossa delle Marianne.
Ok, hai visto che tu sei stata con un cazzaro, vuoi tu essere presa per il sedere per stare dietro a questo? Standoci vicina ti fai del male e ti fai prendere per il sedere e non fa male a te. Riparti dall'idea di aver sbagliato tutto sin dall'inizio e non ripetere gli errori.


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

Non sono a favore del nonnismo nei confronti dei nuovi arrivati.
Detto questo, io non giudico. Ripeto: fai quello che vuoi: siete grandi e vaccinati. Ma non mettete al mondo degli innocenti.
Stop.


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2010)

Aggiungo. Quello che fa Frilli sono fatti suoi.Tanto se non era questo, era un'altro forse.
Non è questione di moralità. Figuriamoci!!! Qui non sappiamo manco dove sta di casa.
Ma è da mascalzoni programmare una maternità in queste condizioni.
Ti piacerebbe Frilli avere una  madre come te e un padre come lui? 
Datti una risposta su questo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Non sono a favore del nonnismo nei confronti dei nuovi arrivati.*
> Detto questo, io non giudico. Ripeto: fai quello che vuoi: siete grandi e vaccinati. Ma non mettete al mondo degli innocenti.
> Stop.


 Non credo ci sia qualcuno che lo sia.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2010)

*Ma....*

Ma in questa storiaccia....vorrei capire dove poteva esserci un minimo di progettualità.......per una possibile gravidanza....altro che travi.....!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu no... ma lei sapeva fin dall'inizio com'era lui, e ci si voleva divertire. Niente di male, per carità... ma poi che non si meravigli del tipo di persona che si è presa.


Che si meraviglia nche, invece io dico...ma che sia una fase.... la fase della meraviglia...poi la fase del quanto sono idiota...poi la fase del quanto mi ha ingannata...poi la fase del perchè se sapevo e vedevo e capisco e avevo visto tracce fingevo di no...poi la fase perchè mi son fatta trattare così...poi la fase del ma io cosa volevo e cosa voglio sul serio...poi tutto il resto...la fase della meraviglia è una delle fasi...tanto dirle che si è data la zappa sui piedi da sola dal I momento che cosa le cambia? manco ha capito che se l'è data da sola? manco si ricorda di averla presa la zappa! manco sa perchè la zappa sì e il vaso di gerani no! un passo per volta...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere le travi... non ne do un giudizio morale, mi pare ovvio. Rilevavo appunto l'assurdità del contesto. Si mette con un serial killer e si lamenta che ammazza.
> Ognuno comunque conosce le sue.


 Per lavoro...sai quante ragazze normali stanno con "serial killer", spacciatori, delinquenti, sfruttatori etc. etc....ne incontro per far statistica facile facile almeno un paio a turno....succede in cose ben più concrete che non si voglia vedere e non si voglia capire o che si pensi che si possa far cambiare qualcuno.... quindi, ti assicuro, niente da stupirci!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> .... ti è andata anche bene, potevi pigliarti due pizze in facca dalla legittima moglie e avere l'ego più in basso della Fossa delle Marianne....


 Mai avrei pensato di dire una cosa del genere per come mi sentivo io quando ero nella sua condizione e per la colpa che mi sentivo addosso ma quelle due pizze, caro daniele, non le ha mai rischiate la nostra amica: il coniglio mannaro da ciò che lei ci ha raccontato era sposato ad una coniglia mannara....le coniglie mannare non si meritano i conigli mannari ma lic onoscono e non solo non li evitano, se li cullano ben bene (scopa e torna a casa....bell'esempio di donna...quasi tale e quale a noi amanti...)


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Per lavoro...sai quante ragazze normali stanno con "serial killer", spacciatori, delinquenti, sfruttatori etc. etc....ne incontro per far statistica facile facile almeno un paio a turno....succede in cose ben più concrete che non si voglia vedere e non si voglia capire o che si pensi che si possa far cambiare qualcuno.... quindi, ti assicuro, niente da stupirci!!!


C'è chi nasce vittima, lo so. E chi carnefice. E spesso si è entrambe le cose, anche se sembrerebbe impossibile.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> C'è chi nasce vittima, lo so. E chi carnefice.


 Cose allucinanti... il delinquente-tossico che vive alle tue spalle...tu che ti alzi alle 4 di mattina per lavare le scale dei condomini...lui che un giorno ti pista e tu che dici "ma è la I volta, io lo amo...lui mi ama...almeno se sta con me so che sta bene, so che non si ammazza...lo tengo sotto controllo"... ditemi che questa non vede... e certo, vedere delinquenzialità tali è chiaro per tutti.... poi la I cieca son stata io...io che con questa gente tratto costantemente...io che pensavo esser tantointelligente, furba, emancipata e con 11/10 di visus... ragà...da soli non ci vediamo quasi mai... prima o poi qualche sveglia in qualche settore della vita arriva...e quasi sempre era chiara, serena, lampante, evidente...si, AGLI ALTRI!!!!


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Che dite, facciamo promulgare una nuova legge che mette conigli mannari e coniglie mannare in un istituto di contenimento? Li facciamo conigliare di continuo, ma mai uscire.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che dite, facciamo promulgare una nuova legge che mette conigli mannari e coniglie mannare in un istituto di contenimento? Li facciamo conigliare di continuo, ma mai uscire.


 :carneval:

Scherzi a parte....magari fosse vero...in realtà nelal maggior parte dei casi le coniglie mannare si accoppiano solo con bravi cristi che fregano e i conigli mannari ci dan giù con altre che non sono le brave anche se a volte distratte mogli che hanno....se i matrimoni fedifraghi fossero tutti tra persohne come queste due sarebbe facile.... anche per noi qua fuori...qualsiasi ruolo abbiam rivestito nelel nostre vicende!!! Bella battuta però!


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Ma come è il Ragù di coniglio mannaro????


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Gennaio 2010)

A saperlo!!! Quando lo scopri (cioè quando ti accorgi a che genere e specie appartiene svestite le vesti di uomo affranto da matrimonio in crisi, da genitale cementato da anni, da 50enne che torna 20enne perchè solo noi, solo noi siamo state in grado di apprezzarlo per ciò che realmente è!) lui diventa lepre...scappa...ti lascia in mano nuvole di polvere (se non sei fortunata anche qualche semino nella pancia!) e VIA VERSO NUOVE MERAVIGLIOSE AVVENTURE!!!! Nessuna mai ha mangiato ragù di coniglio mannaro...il coniglio mannaro è lesto e subdolo!
Poi c'è qualcuna come me che trova solo quello subdolo...8 anni e più non si posson dire esser lesto...bradipa io!!!


----------



## frillevante (15 Gennaio 2010)

mi piace questa definizione... "CONIGLIO MANNARO" :up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

Allora da oggi in poi lui sarà conigli annaro, ok?
C'è una cosa brutta in queste persone, sono quelle che ti dicono che per loro sei importante, che li hai fatto vivere una sensazione unica nella vita...ed allora perchè continuare a stare dietro alla moglie?
Questo uomo è come il vicino dei Griffin (per chi vedeva quel cartone) non sa tenere a freno il suo pene che è una entità a parte.
Del resto se gestisce il lavoro come i suoi rapporti interpersonali mi stupisco che sia stato licenziato in tronco solo a 55 anni!!!


----------



## frillevante (15 Gennaio 2010)

x Daniele:
ok, che coniglio mannaro sia!
p.s. Mi hai fatto ridere quando all'inizio mi hai scritto "SCAVATELO DALLE PALLE"


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> x Daniele:
> p.s. Mi hai fatto ridere quando all'inizio mi hai scritto "SCAVATELO DALLE PALLE"


Sinceramente è la prima cosa che ho pensato leggendo quello che hai scritto, come una lucina di allarme che dice "DANGER"


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



frillevante ha detto:


> x Daniele:
> ok, che coniglio mannaro sia!
> p.s. Mi hai fatto ridere quando all'inizio mi hai scritto "SCAVATELO DALLE PALLE"


Sai che non sono del tutto d''accordo, da sempre in questo forum i conigli mannari sono quelli che pietiscono per meglio sfruttare le persone, ma mi pare che lui, anzi, questa "coppia" sia ben altro, sono degni di una filodrammatica di periferia .
Pensa bene a quel che hai scritto, lui é un seriale del quale la moglie é perfettamente al corrente, ed é evidente che é abituata alle sue defezioni e interviene, in modo anche un po' sgangherato, solo quando vede che lui eccede nella sua "abituale forma di evasione". 
Che consigli vuoi ti si diano se non di levarti di torno quelle due lumache la cui vischiosità é la sola cosa che lasciano a chi ha la sventura di incontrarli nell'esercizio delle loro "funzioni sociali"!!!
Le zecche sono più oneste, ti avvertono pungendoti... e non piangono

Io non mi chiedo nulla su di lui, basta ed avanza il come si comporta, e credo sarebbe saggio che tu lo lasciassi alla cure "affettuose e protettive" della moglie, che credo le sia perfettamente integrata...
Solo un suggerimento, se lo accetti... impiega meglio il tuo tempo, sei nel giro di boa dei 40 che sono pochi per perdere la speranza ma troppi per sprecarli.
Bruja


----------



## frillevante (15 Gennaio 2010)

grazie Bruja!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Gennaio 2010)

Frillevante, onestamente questo modo di rispondere stringato fa pensare che... alla fine non hai più di tanto interessa a discutere della cosa.
ti sono state date molte risposte.
Ci sono riflessioni e domande in queste pagine. 
Sarebbe rispettoso da parte tua quantomeno rispondere. Basta andare sul commento e cliccare su quote in basso a destra, in modo da rispondere citando quel pezzo e facendo un minimo di autoapprofondimento. Lo so, è poco goliardico, ma questa è la minestra che passa il convento!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2010)

Frilli, per me a te di lui non frega una cippa.
Ti piacerà, ma non lo ami. Ti coinvolge la situazione, ma non lo ami.
Credo che tu non voglia una vera relazione.
Però sei in una fascia d'età in cui senti di "dover" fare un figlio ora o mai più.
Ma il figlio lo vuoi o ti piace pensare di poterlo avere?
Mi fai pensare a famose show girls che, interrogate sul loro desiderio di figli, rispondevano a 40 anni: "ci sto pensando..."...e sì è bello "pensare" a un figlio, a un neonato, alle scarpine, ma un figlio è una persona di cui ci si assume la responsabilita economica ed educativa per ventanni almeno (giorno e notte senza ferie) e affettiva per sempre. Hai idea di cosa significhi?
Non escludo che si possa scegliere di fare un figlio anche da sole (conosco diverse donne che l'hanno fatto e l'hanno fatto bene), ma con piena consapevolezza, non "giocando" alla fidanzatina con un 55enne che figli ne ha già e che neppure consideri.

Lui è un omuncolo patetico attaccato al suo pene come un trapezista al trapezio. 
Della moglie non so che la telefonata che hai sentito e che non è indicativa che del momento di disperazione e rabbia che stava vivendo.

Tu... sei una donna ancora giovane che può pretendere ben di più di un uomo che passerà metà della giornata a pensare alla pensione e l'altra metà a illudersi di essere un ragazzo.
Lo puoi pretendere se inizi a lavorare su te stessa per capire di cosa hai paura e cosa vuoi e puoi avere.


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Gennaio 2010)

55 e 38, proprio come me e Mr. Smith. 

La storia è per certi versi simile. Soprattutto anch'io mi rendo conto, come lo chiama Bruja, che il giro di boa dei 40 anni è vicino. 

Non posso darti consigli perchè in 5 anni non ho imparato a razzolare bene. Forse quello che voglio è proprio non concludere. 

Credo che se volessi davvero un figlio mi comporterei in modo diverso, ma così non è, purtroppo. 

Però me ne pentirò.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2010)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> 55 e 38, proprio come me e Mr. Smith.
> 
> La storia è per certi versi simile. Soprattutto anch'io mi rendo conto, come lo chiama Bruja, che il giro di boa dei 40 anni è vicino.
> 
> ...


 Non credo.
Altrimenti non staresti nella situazione che più ti consente di non assumerti responsabilità nei confronti di altri.


----------



## Becco (16 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao
> mi son iscritta ieri....
> Vi racconto la mia storia, più per sfogarmi che altro....
> Lavoro in un'azienda e nel dicembre 2007 decido di mandare una mail a un uomo (che chiamerò B) che vedevo da anni, col quale ci scambiavamo sorrisi e occhiate da anni. Così è iniziata la nostra storia.
> ...


-----------------

Ma in questa storia  l'amore.... che c'azzecca?
Becco


----------



## frillevante (16 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Frillevante, onestamente questo modo di rispondere stringato fa pensare che... alla fine non hai più di tanto interessa a discutere della cosa.
> ti sono state date molte risposte.
> Ci sono riflessioni e domande in queste pagine.
> Sarebbe rispettoso da parte tua quantomeno rispondere. Basta andare sul commento e cliccare su quote in basso a destra, in modo da rispondere citando quel pezzo e facendo un minimo di autoapprofondimento. Lo so, è poco goliardico, ma questa è la minestra che passa il convento!


Ecco, grazie, non sapevo come si facesse a rispondere citando il messaggio!
Il modo di rispondere stringato è solo dovuto (mi riferisco a ieri) al fatto che stessi lavorando, e non avessi la possibilità di rispondere, adesso, sabato, a casa a far niente ho tutto il tempo che voglio.
A parte che ho ricevuto un sacco di risposte (e non me l'aspettavo) e ci ho messo un bel po' anche a leggermi tutto.... poi a volte (parlo per me, magari tu sei diverso) se qualcuno ti dice delle cose ci RIFLETTI..... anche tutti le cose che mi sono state scritte diciamo "un po' pesanti".... se avessi risposto di getto avrei risposto da incazzata.....
Non ricordo i nomi di tutti, ma ad esempio qualcuno mi ha detto in modo un po' brusco di non mettere al mondo figli... lì per lì mi sono sentita offesa... in effetti poi pensandoci, credo che se avessi letto la mia storia da "spettatrice" avrei fatto lo stesso commento. E ci sto pensando un sacco su questa affermazione....
Tutte le cose che mi avete scritto mi stanno facendo riflettere.... anche "secondo me di lui non te ne frega una cippa"..... mi fa riflettere.....
Sono in una situazione non bella, se no non sarei finita a scrivere qui....


----------



## ranatan (16 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Non ricordo i nomi di tutti, ma ad esempio qualcuno mi ha detto in modo un po' brusco di non mettere al mondo figli... lì per lì mi sono sentita offesa... in effetti poi pensandoci, credo che se avessi letto la mia storia da "spettatrice" avrei fatto lo stesso commento. E ci sto pensando un sacco su questa affermazione....
> Tutte le cose che mi avete scritto mi stanno facendo riflettere.... anche "secondo me di lui non te ne frega una cippa"..... mi fa riflettere.....
> Sono in una situazione non bella, se no non sarei finita a scrivere qui....


Ciao frilli.
Mi unisco al coro di chi ti ha detto di pensare bene a impelagarti con questo uomo...non sembra valga molto e ci sono discrete probabilità che in futuro, se tu diventerai la sua compagna ufficile, si comporti con te come ha fatto per anni con la moglie.
Mi sento inoltre di sconsigliarti con tutto il cuore di mettere al mondo un figlio con queste premesse. I figli sono un impegno enorme, il più grosso e importante della vita. Danno gioie ma ti stravolgono completamente la vita e non sempre in meglio. Se non hai una situazione chiara, equilibrata e serena con il tuo compagno rischieresti poi di andare fuori di testa per lo stress che può creare la maternità.
Fare un figlio da sola? Io personalmente lo sconsiglio...a mio avviso ci vuole una carattere fortissimo e un equilibrio mentale immenso (che poche fortunate posseggono) per tirare su un pargoletto contando solo sulle proprie forze.


----------



## frillevante (16 Gennaio 2010)

Ciao RANATAN.... grazie, il mio post nel titolo finiva con "spero".... ma nei momenti in cui riesco a essere più razionale mi rendo conto che l'unica cosa vera da sperare è che questa storia finisca.... e sono solo io che posso farla finire. Davo trovare la forza di farlo. Adesso non lo vedo da un po'... è sparito e solo a una mia chiamata si è degnato di dirmi che voleva stare solo e pensare.... ho già capito... ha già altro per le mani.... la fine di sua moglie, come mi avete detto in tanti, l'avrei fatta anch'io. Sono incazzata nera con me stessa.... purtroppo non posso prendermela con nessuno all'infuri che con me stessa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao RANATAN.... grazie, il mio post nel titolo finiva con "spero".... ma nei momenti in cui riesco a essere più razionale mi rendo conto che l'unica cosa vera da sperare è che questa storia finisca.... e sono solo io che posso farla finire. Davo trovare la forza di farlo. Adesso non lo vedo da un po'... è sparito e solo a una mia chiamata si è degnato di dirmi che voleva stare solo e pensare.... ho già capito... ha già altro per le mani.... la fine di sua moglie, come mi avete detto in tanti, l'avrei fatta anch'io. Sono incazzata nera con me stessa.... purtroppo non posso prendermela con nessuno all'infuri che con me stessa....


 Mica ti devi "sgridare" da sola. 
Devi domandarti perché hai scelto questa situazione che anche un bambino avrebbe visto senza sbocco.
Di cosa hai paura per essere arrivata a nasconderti in quella relazione?


----------



## ranatan (16 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao RANATAN.... grazie, il mio post nel titolo finiva con "spero".... ma nei momenti in cui riesco a essere più razionale mi rendo conto che l'unica cosa vera da sperare è che questa storia finisca.... e sono solo io che posso farla finire. Davo trovare la forza di farlo. Adesso non lo vedo da un po'... è sparito e solo a una mia chiamata si è degnato di dirmi che voleva stare solo e pensare.... ho già capito... ha già altro per le mani.... la fine di sua moglie, come mi avete detto in tanti, l'avrei fatta anch'io. Sono incazzata nera con me stessa.... purtroppo non posso prendermela con nessuno all'infuri che con me stessa....


Ringrazia il cielo di non essere rimasta incinta...in quel caso avresti avuto un legame perenne e devastante (per te e per il piccolo) con quell'uomo.
Presto passerà l'incazzatura e l'odio, il tempo farà il suo bel mestiere.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2010)

Ranatan che bello rileggerti!! Un abbraccio ai tuoi pupi!


----------



## Eteocle (16 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono tutta a favore del nonnismo con le new entries (serve ad aprire gli occhi) ma perché siete così giudicanti oggi con sta ragazza?!


scusa eh verena...ma con una che manda per prima una mail ad un traitore che sa di essere seriale per "puro divertimento" come non si può essere giudicanti e nel peggiore dei modi? 
quoto chi ha detto che è la degna cooprotagonista (devo dire che la moglie mnon fa una bella mfigura con la frase fatti 'sta scopata e torna a casa) e quoto iris per il consiglio di non avere mai figli.....lo/li vedrei proprio male....
storia squalida è dir poco...


----------



## ranatan (16 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ranatan che bello rileggerti!! Un abbraccio ai tuoi pupi!


Ciao Vere!
Ti abbraccerò le mie pupe


----------



## astonished (16 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao RANATAN.... grazie, il mio post nel titolo finiva con "spero".... ma nei momenti in cui riesco a essere più razionale mi rendo conto che l'unica cosa vera da sperare è che questa storia finisca.... e sono solo io che posso farla finire. Davo trovare la forza di farlo. Adesso non lo vedo da un po'... è sparito e solo a una mia chiamata si è degnato di dirmi che voleva stare solo e pensare.... ho già capito... ha già altro per le mani.... la fine di sua moglie, come mi avete detto in tanti, l'avrei fatta anch'io. Sono incazzata nera con me stessa.... purtroppo non posso prendermela con nessuno all'infuri che con me stessa....


Ciao, 
molti ti hanno dato addosso e in maggioranza l'hanno fatto per scuoteri, e per farti ravvedere e sembra che siano riusciti nell'intento a giudicare da qeusto tuo ultimo post in cui cominci a capire che c'è qualcosa che non va in questa storia. Dunque non mi sembra il caso di continuare a scuoterti, cosa che in verità non avrei fatto nemmeno se fossi intervenuto all'inizio.

Devi chiederti cosa ti ha tirato dentro questa storia: non penso sia l'amore. Probabilmente sarai stata attirata dai problemi che quest'uomo lasciava trasparire e  forse dalla tua voglia di crescere infilandoti in una storia che di formativo ha ben poco. Io penso che il problma sia Tu e non lui: è dentro di te che devi guardare. Non volgio essere superficiale ma 38 vs 55 anni suonano maluccio sai! L'amore supera tante differenze, anche quelle di età ma 17 anni non sono pochi e tra qualche anno ti saresti trovata con un papà più che con un compagno.....ed appropositò di papà: com'è il tuo rapporto con il tuo?  Non volgio fare psicanalisi spicciola, non ne ho nessuna velleità nè la minima preparazione ma a 38 anni hai ancora tutte le carte in regola per prenderti un "giovane" e non uno che si avvicina all'età della pensione. La vita è fatta anche di cose pratiche, purtroppo o per fortuna, e tra qualche anno ti ritroveresti a fare "l'infermiera in geriatria". Cerca di indagare dentro te stessa e capire cosa ti spinge e ti ha spinto verso quest'uomo. Vuoi dimostrare qualcosa a te stessa? Sei stata delusa dalla vita in generale? Hai paura di affrontare le responsabilità che la "crescita" comporta e ti infili volutamente in storie senza sbocco? Cerca di farti più domande possibili e di darti delle risposte (sembro quel rinco di Rai Uno di cui  non ricordo più nemmeno il nome ).

E' bello fantasticare, anch'io ora spero di uscire e di incontrare la donna della mia vita che vede in me tutte qualità esclusive ma so che non accadrà per cui se voglio costruire qualcosa devo inziare da zero e riscostruire quel "mucchietto" fatto di interessi comuni, ideali, progetti,promesse con una persona che abbia voglia di fare un cammino insieme a me: so che è faticoso ripartire da zero ma bisogna farlo perchè è solo investendo sul presente che si avranno frutti nel futuro. Cerca di pensarci e forse arriverai alla stessa conclusione e non buttarti più in storie con uomini già sfruttati che non possono darti niente se non l'illusione di evasione dalla realtà, sesso facile, e tanti problemi.

A volte mi meraviglio di come chi potrebbe stare bene faccia di tutto per rovinarsi la vita, che è il dono più prezioso che ci sia stato dato.

Ce la puoi fare a cacciarlo dalla tua vita ed a riprenderne le redini.

Buona serata.


----------



## Amarax (16 Gennaio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.....adesso è il momento di pagare....e sinceramente definitre squallide tutte le persone di questa storia compresa la mogliettina compiacente....credo che sia più che doveroso!!


leggo ora questo 3d.
Conosci la mia storia...credi che anche io sia stata squallida?
Io ho capito che ad un certo punto della vita alcune persone hanno bisogno di sensazioni nuove e forti...anche se per viverle causano dolore al compagno che hanno al fianco, scelto per amore.
Superficialità? egoismo? paura degli anni che passano? non lo so. Ma succede sempre più spesso.
La nuova amica, giovane, tanto più di lui è stata coinvolta emotivamente da un uomo, che pur confuso, come dice lui, appare cmq maturo...e invece non lo è affatto...e ne è stata inebriata...Lei è confusa da questo amore. Lui non mi pare troppo.

Per te nuova amica del forum il mio benvenuto.


----------



## frillevante (17 Gennaio 2010)

grazie a PERSA/RITROVATA, ASTONISHED, AMARAX e RANATAN.
domande me ne sto facendo senza sosta e spero di trovare delle risposte, mi hanno fatto molto bene tutti i vostri commenti. Spero di uscirne nel giro di poco. Intendo io psicologicamente. Lui come ho già detto non lo vedo più e non ho intenzione di vederlo in futuro. Spero di riuscire a tirarmi sù in fretta, è andata avanti troppo questa storia (che storia non è mai stata).
baci


----------



## Amarax (17 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> grazie a PERSA/RITROVATA, ASTONISHED, AMARAX e RANATAN.
> domande me ne sto facendo senza sosta e spero di trovare delle risposte, mi hanno fatto molto bene tutti i vostri commenti. Spero di uscirne nel giro di poco. Intendo io psicologicamente. Lui come ho già detto non lo vedo più e non ho intenzione di vederlo in futuro. Spero di riuscire a tirarmi sù in fretta, è andata avanti troppo questa storia (che storia non è mai stata).
> baci



Il dolore che vivi traspare dal tuo racconto e per chi sa cosa significa non passa inosservato.
Cerca davvero di tirarti fuori presto da quanto accaduto e stai attenta ad uomini così che in giro ce ne sono tanti.
Un bacio.:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> grazie a PERSA/RITROVATA, ASTONISHED, AMARAX e RANATAN.
> domande me ne sto facendo senza sosta e spero di trovare delle risposte, mi hanno fatto molto bene tutti i vostri commenti. Spero di uscirne nel giro di poco. Intendo io psicologicamente. Lui come ho già detto non lo vedo più e non ho intenzione di vederlo in futuro. Spero di riuscire a tirarmi sù in fretta, è andata avanti troppo questa storia (che storia non è mai stata).
> baci


 Devi capire perché ci sei entrata.
Comunque è già una buona cosa esserne uscita.
Ma se non scopri il perché ti sei messa in quella situazione troverai altre situazioni diverse che ti daranno cose simili.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## frillevante (17 Gennaio 2010)

sì sì, infatti.... devo capire perchè. Alla fine lui mi ha fatto quello che io mi sono lasciata fare.... è inutile che io perda tempo a capire perchè.... l'unica cosa da capire è perchè io consciamente mi sia infilata, ed abbia portato avanti una storia così...


----------



## Amarax (17 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> sì sì, infatti.... devo capire perchè. Alla fine lui mi ha fatto quello che io mi sono lasciata fare.... è inutile che io perda tempo a capire perchè.... l'unica cosa da capire è perchè io consciamente mi sia infilata, ed abbia portato avanti una storia così...


io sono diventata fatalista.
Dire che tu ti sei lasciata fare ...mi pare eccessivo.
Una sbandata emotiva nella vita ci sta...magari lui era affascinante, ha saputo sollecitare il tuo interesse più che non il tuo ragazzo. O forse in quel momento era lui ad avere bisogno della tua spensieratezza, della tua gioventù... 
ci sono tanti forse, tanti perchè...
Il tuo perchè verrà fuori quando meno te lo aspetti, magari come un lampo ti squarcerà la mente e capirai.
Un abbraccio ancora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> io sono diventata fatalista.
> Dire che tu ti sei lasciata fare ...mi pare eccessivo.
> Una sbandata emotiva nella vita ci sta...magari lui era affascinante, ha saputo sollecitare il tuo interesse più che non il tuo ragazzo. O forse in quel momento era lui ad avere bisogno della tua spensieratezza, della tua gioventù...
> ci sono tanti forse, tanti perchè...
> ...


 Non esagerare con l'indulgenza, Frilli ha 38 anni mica 17!
Se si è infilata in una situazione senza sbocco e se in quella situazione ha pure pensato che fosse il momento di un figlio è perché ha paura di una storia e di una vita vera.


----------



## Amarax (17 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esagerare con l'indulgenza, Frilli ha 38 anni mica 17!
> Se si è infilata in una situazione senza sbocco e se in quella situazione ha pure pensato che fosse il momento di un figlio è perché ha paura di una storia e di una vita vera.



Non sappiamo di lei però ancora niente...della sua vita di prima dico.
sappiamo che il vissuto influenza le scelte:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sappiamo di lei però ancora niente...della sua vita di prima dico.
> sappiamo che il vissuto influenza le scelte:unhappy::unhappy:


 E tante cose non si digeriscono (quelli bravi dicono elaborano) se non con tanto lavoro e fatica e si fanno certe scelte convinte di aver trovato l'alka setzer...


----------



## Amarax (17 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tante cose non si digeriscono (quelli bravi dicono elaborano) se non con tanto lavoro e fatica e si fanno certe scelte convinte di aver trovato l'alka setzer...



tipo un dj... compiacente??':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> tipo un dj... compiacente??':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (18 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> leggo ora questo 3d.
> Conosci la mia storia...credi che anche io sia stata squallida?
> Io ho capito che ad un certo punto della vita alcune persone hanno bisogno di sensazioni nuove e forti...anche se per viverle causano dolore al compagno che hanno al fianco, scelto per amore.
> Superficialità? egoismo? paura degli anni che passano? non lo so. Ma succede sempre più spesso.
> ...


 
No, tu amarax non sei squallida. Tu non semini dolore..lo raccogli.
Sei l'unica vittima della situazione. Vittima consapevole  e compiacente ormai, ma almeno non fai pesare a nessun altro il peso delle tue scelte. Mi sarebbe piaciuto almeno sentire un pò di compassione per i ragazzi dell'amante nelle parole di frilli. Mi sarebbe piaciuto sentire meno cinismo..una qualche traccia di sentimento. Ma niente. Lei, lei,lei..tutto le ruota intorno..pure il possibile nascituro non è visto come una persona avente diritti, ma come un bambolotto che indosserà scarpine da neonato...
Onestamente non credo al suo pentimento. E' il pentimento di chi sa che deve cambiare strada perchè tanto non otterrà niente, non di chi ha capito realmente di aver sbagliato.

Dividiamo le donne in categorie, mogli e amanti, ma sbagliamo quando generalizziamo e le consideriamo tutte uguali. Non siamo tutte uguali, a prescindere dalla categoria.


----------



## frillevante (18 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No, tu amarax non sei squallida. Tu non semini dolore..lo raccogli.
> Sei l'unica vittima della situazione. Vittima consapevole  e compiacente ormai, ma almeno non fai pesare a nessun altro il peso delle tue scelte. Mi sarebbe piaciuto almeno sentire un pò di compassione per i ragazzi dell'amante nelle parole di frilli. Mi sarebbe piaciuto sentire meno cinismo..una qualche traccia di sentimento. Ma niente. Lei, lei,lei..tutto le ruota intorno..pure il possibile nascituro non è visto come una persona avente diritti, ma come un bambolotto che indosserà scarpine da neonato...
> Onestamente non credo al suo pentimento. E' il pentimento di chi sa che deve cambiare strada perchè tanto non otterrà niente, non di chi ha capito realmente di aver sbagliato.
> 
> Dividiamo le donne in categorie, mogli e amanti, ma sbagliamo quando generalizziamo e le consideriamo tutte uguali. Non siamo tutte uguali, a prescindere dalla categoria.


Guarda IRIS non ho risposto male a nessuno.... Non capisco nemmeno il senso di quello che scrivi.... cazzo vuol dire "compassione per i ragazzi dell'amante"??? A che cazzo ti riferisci... e comunque non stare a perder tempo a spiegarmelo. Togliti dal mio post. Grazie


----------



## Iris (18 Gennaio 2010)

Dimostri ciò che sei.
Certi toni usali con tua sorella. E non ti sognare di dare ordini.
Grazie.


----------



## frillevante (18 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dimostri ciò che sei.
> Certi toni usali con tua sorella. E non ti sognare di dare ordini.
> Grazie.


no certi toni li usi tu con tua sorella e donnetta sarai tu!!!!


----------



## Iris (18 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> no certi toni li usi tu con tua sorella e donnetta sarai tu!!!!


 
Non ti ho definito donnetta. Non ti ho definita proprio.
Modera il linguaggio.

Stammi bene e cerca di stare tranquilla.


----------



## frillevante (18 Gennaio 2010)

iris ha detto:


> non ti ho definito donnetta. Non ti ho definita proprio.
> Modera il linguaggio.
> 
> Stammi bene e cerca di stare tranquilla.


levati


----------



## vento (18 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> levati


solo una domanda..
pensi veramente che ti tratterebbe diversamente da come tratta sua moglie?


----------



## Amoremio (18 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ....Conosci la mia storia...credi che anche io sia stata squallida?
> .......


anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa, leggendo oscuro

ma non credo sia così
e non lo credo neanche di te ama


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2010)

amarax chi lotta per amore  e per la famiglia non potrà mai essere definito squallido


----------



## Amoremio (18 Gennaio 2010)

non credo che inalberarsi e accusare chi risponde di insulti che non sono stati usati sia il modo migliore per rapportartarsi in un forum

chiunque può scrivere la sua storia 
e chiunque può dare la sua risposta a chi scrive

se ci sono risposte non gradite, non si può pretendere di zittire gli altri utenti (fatti salvi gli interventi dello staff per insulti veri)


frilli, se tu sei qui è perchè qualcosa ti fa star male
non è prendendotela con chi perde il suo tempo a dirti come la pensa che trarrai giovamento dai tuoi post
se non vuoi sentire chi la pensa diversamente da te, chiudi il 3d e scrivi in mp solo a chi ti dice quel che vuoi sentirti dire


----------



## Amoremio (18 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> amarax chi lotta per amore e per la famiglia non potrà mai essere definito squallido


 
quoto col sangue


----------



## Grande82 (18 Gennaio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Guarda IRIS non ho risposto male a nessuno.... Non capisco nemmeno il senso di quello che scrivi.... cazzo vuol dire "compassione per i ragazzi dell'amante"??? A che cazzo ti riferisci... e comunque non stare a perder tempo a spiegarmelo. Togliti dal mio post. Grazie


 significa: ti sei mai domandata come stanno i figli di quest'uomo? 
Ora ci verrai a dire che non pensi ad altro, ma la realtà è che non ne hai mai parlato.. non sappiamo quanti anni hanno e se ti domandi se soffrono e se sanno. 
E alla fine molli il colpo con lui perchè è lui il primo che lo ha mollato con te.
Non siamo qui a dirti di prendere il cilicio, ma nemmeno archiviare dicendo: ci devo pensare sul perchè, o forse non c'è perchè ti aiuta.
Poi se sei venuta qui solo per scrivere una storia carina, ok. Ma se ti interessano davvero i consigli, le esperienze e i pareri altrui, dovresti sforzarti di comprenderli prima di inalberarti e innalzare difese inutili. Noi non ti conosciamo. Non è da noi che ti devi difendere, ma da te stessa. Quella parte di te che ti ha portata a cercare questa relazione.


----------



## Amarax (18 Gennaio 2010)

L'ingresso di una nuova persona nel nostro forum spesso è un approccio e mano mano viene fuori la persona. A volte ho visto racconti lunghissimi fatti a sè stessi piuttosto che per chi legge. Altre, come con frilli, invece c'è stato un solo accenno alla storia, complicata ...dovremmo , soprattutto sapendo che l'accaduto è così recente, darle il tempo di tirare fuori la storia completa ed aiutarla a mettere ordine nei suoi pensieri con le domande che servono allo scopo.
Io ho colto in lei questo aspetto e credo che stia molto male e mi dispiace molto aver trovato questo casotto...
non dimentichiamo che noi siamo ormai pratiche del forum e del dolore che vi circola...lei no. 
E' al suo primo impatto con questo tema.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> amarax chi lotta per amore e per la famiglia non potrà mai essere definito squallido


 
quoto. C'è una dignità in questo intrinseca.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Vere!
> Ti abbraccerò le mie pupe


 
ricordavo ma volevo essere generica per privacy! Comunque abbracciale da parte mia:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (19 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> amarax chi lotta per amore  e per la famiglia non potrà mai essere definito squallido





Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto. C'è una dignità in questo intrinseca.



...grazie. Sono parole che fanno bene:angelo:


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> significa: ti sei mai domandata come stanno i figli di quest'uomo?
> Ora ci verrai a dire che non pensi ad altro, ma la realtà è che non ne hai mai parlato.. non sappiamo quanti anni hanno e se ti domandi se soffrono e se sanno.
> E alla fine molli il colpo con lui perchè è lui il primo che lo ha mollato con te.
> Non siamo qui a dirti di prendere il cilicio, ma nemmeno archiviare dicendo: ci devo pensare sul perchè, o forse non c'è perchè ti aiuta.
> Poi se sei venuta qui solo per scrivere una storia carina, ok. Ma se ti interessano davvero i consigli, le esperienze e i pareri altrui, dovresti sforzarti di comprenderli prima di inalberarti e innalzare difese inutili. Noi non ti conosciamo. Non è da noi che ti devi difendere, ma da te stessa. Quella parte di te che ti ha portata a cercare questa relazione.


Quoto.........
.......e mi permetto...dire levati ad una persona è veramente brutto....quasi peggio che mandarla a quel paese...soprattutto perchè se lei è intervenuta qui lo ha fatto per parlare con te che parli con noi, quindi anche con lei...chè lei i suoi bei problemi o soddisfazioni ce li ha comunque, pure se si leva! E' un pò di gg. o sbaglio che in questo forum o si dice "bene, brava" o ci si inacidisce e si taglia il pensiero altrui fuori?


----------



## Grande82 (19 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Quoto.........
> .......e mi permetto...dire levati ad una persona è veramente brutto....quasi peggio che mandarla a quel paese...soprattutto perchè se lei è intervenuta qui lo ha fatto per parlare con te che parli con noi, quindi anche con lei...chè lei i suoi bei problemi o soddisfazioni ce li ha comunque, pure se si leva! E' un pò di gg. o sbaglio che in questo forum o si dice "bene, brava" o ci si inacidisce e si taglia il pensiero altrui fuori?


 campanellino, sono oltre tre anni che giro in questi lidi ed è stato sempre così: 'non mi capite', 'che ne sapete voi', 'siete acide mogli tradite e/o stronze amanti aride', ma fa tutto parte della commedia/tragedia.
Non ce ne stupiamo. Sicuramente i modi in questo caso sono stati brutti, ma non credo che Iris o chiunque altro se ne possa avere a male più di tanto, dato che ha la coscienza a postissimo ed è qui solo per aiutare, mica ci guadagnamo!


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Gennaio 2010)

Est modus in rebus...


----------



## Eliade (22 Gennaio 2010)

Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che posto. Siccome non c'è la sezione benvenuti (almeno tonta come sono non l'ho vista), posto direttamente.

Ciao *frillevante*, ma allora hai saputo di essere incita o no??
Dal titolo e dal post iniziale, sembrerebbe che tu sia ancora in attesa di saperlo.


----------



## Amarax (23 Gennaio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che posto. Siccome non c'è la sezione benvenuti (almeno tonta come sono non l'ho vista), posto direttamente.
> 
> Ciao *frillevante*,  ma allora hai saputo di essere incita o no??
> Dal titolo e dal post iniziale, sembrerebbe che tu stia ancora in attesa di saperlo.


... e tu chi sei?
come mai ti interessa la storia di frivellante?


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2010)

*Per amarax*

Potrei rigirarti la domanda, tu chi sei? Come mai t'interessa chi sia io?

Ho letto la storia di frivellante, volevo porle una domanda e mi sono presentata per questo. Punto.
Non credo di aver espresso la mia domanda in modo scortese, comunque *frivellante* è libera d'ignorarmi eh...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Gennaio 2010)

oh my God!
non ci son più le utenti di una volta!


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2010)

Non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di così strano. 
La presentazione non andava bene? Oppure per essere "un'utente di una volta" (e quindi accolta con un "benvenuta tra noi", tanto per dirne una) devo per forza scrivere la mia storia?


----------



## Amarax (23 Gennaio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di così strano.
> La presentazione non andava bene? Oppure per essere "un'utente di una volta" (e quindi accolta con un "benvenuta tra noi", tanto per dirne una) devo per forza scrivere la mia storia?


Diciamo che quando si entra in un forum ci si presenta.
E' poco gentile entrare così direttamente in un 3d...
Non siamo mai scortesi, almeno cerchiamo di non esserlo...a me ha dato fastidio . Sarà che qui siamo alle prese con problemi seri e con un dolore profondo...sarà che fra di noi ci difendiamo...a me non è piaciuto il tuo modo di porti. E la tua risposta a me e amore me lo  conferma.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di così strano.
> La presentazione non andava bene? Oppure per essere "un'utente di una volta" (e quindi accolta con un "benvenuta tra noi", tanto per dirne una) *devo per forza scrivere la mia storia*?


Non importa. Sei benvenuto comunque


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non importa. Sei benvenut*a* comunque


Grazie *Admin*.


----------



## vinaya (26 Gennaio 2010)

X ELIADE
Ciao, non so se lo sai, ma nella posta se hai più di 5 messaggi (tra inviati e ricevuti) non ne ricevi altri.... ieri ti avevo risposto.... ma mi sa che devi svuotare il cestino, se no non ti arriva! :up:
Ciao


----------



## Amarax (26 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non importa. Sei benvenuto comunque


...per carità giusto.
Però...però...

noti niente di strano?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...per carità giusto.
> Però...però...
> 
> *noti niente di strano*?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


... il tuo avatar è un po' abbattuto ... :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2010)

... oppure ... fammi indovinare ... qualcuno si butta subito a scrivere PM a gogo? :mrgreen:

(meno male che l'abbiamo capito fin dall'inizio)


----------



## Amarax (26 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ... oppure ... fammi indovinare ... qualcuno si butta subito a scrivere PM a gogo? :mrgreen:
> 
> (meno male che l'abbiamo capito fin dall'inizio)


Sei un mito :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Amarax (26 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ... il tuo avatar è un po' abbattuto ... :rotfl:


...e questo???:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...e questo???:carneval:


 incazzato nero :incazzato: :rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (26 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> incazzato nero :incazzato: :rotfl:


oggi sto così...:incazzato: :incazzato:
domani lo cambio:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> oggi sto così...:incazzato: :incazzato:
> domani lo cambio:rotfl::rotfl:


 Dai, l'angelo che bacia la terra mi fa tenerezza ... un po' come il papa dopo un volo turbolento ... gli mancano solo la freccia e le ali :rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (26 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dai, l'angelo che bacia la terra mi fa tenerezza ... un po' come il papa dopo un volo turbolento ... gli mancano solo la freccia e le ali :rotfl:


 



non lo vedi bene: è un angelo, un amorino ferito a morte...
:rotfl::rotfl:..bè mi fai ridere sul mio problema.
smack


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...per carità giusto.
> Però...però...
> 
> noti niente di strano?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Amarax suppongo sia diretto a me quel qualcosa di strano (la risposta dell'admin sembra intendere proprio questo).
Comunque se hai ancora perplessità sulla mia presenza in questo forum, e sui miei comportamenti, possiamo parlarne in privato, non ho problemi.


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Amarax suppongo sia diretto a me quel qualcosa di strano (la risposta dell'admin sembra intendere proprio questo).
> Comunque se hai ancora perplessità sulla mia presenza in questo forum, e sui miei comportamenti, possiamo parlarne in privato, non ho problemi.



Non ho problemi nemmeno io eliade e lo dico in chiaro.
Mi è parsa strana la tua curiosità su frivellante. 
Troppo diretta forse  , non lo so.
Un po' ho voluto difenderla ...
Tutto ok, tranquilla.
Quando vuoi siamo qui per sentire la tua storia.
:up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non ho problemi nemmeno io eliade e lo dico in chiaro.
> Mi è parsa strana la tua curiosità su frivellante.
> Troppo diretta forse  , non lo so.
> Un po' ho voluto difenderla ...
> ...


ma nessuno di noi ha dato il benvenuti a Vinaya

che è stata fulminata dalla storia di eliade

bè, 
dalla storia, no.


forse dallo stile dei suoi post:mrgreen:


vabbè,
comunque....





sopravviverà anche senza saluti


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma nessuno di noi ha dato il benvenuti a Vinaya
> 
> che è stata fulminata dalla storia di eliade
> 
> ...



la vita è strana e difficile anche sui forum :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> la vita è strana e difficile anche sui forum :unhappy:





non mi parlare più in pubblico!





solo in pm!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi è parsa strana la tua curiosità su frivellante.
> Troppo diretta forse  , non lo so.
> Un po' ho voluto difenderla ...


Ma scusa *amarax*, difenderla da chi? Da cosa?
Non ho mai nemmeno espresso un'opinione su *frillevante* o sulla sua storia!
La mia era solo una domanda atta a capirne i risvolti della storia.
Neanche io ho problemi ad ammetterlo: ho postato perchè m'interessa particolarmente la sua storia. 
Non ci sono molte possibilità a questo punto:
- Ho vissuto una storia simile.
- Ho vissuto una storia simile dall'altra parte della barricata.
- Sono una figlia illegittima.
- Mio fratello è figlio illegittimo.
- Mia madre/padre ha vissuto una storia simile.
Sono tutte equivalente ora.
Non scrivo la mia storia, perchè in realtà ormai non c'è. Sono passati anni e io non ho bisogno ne di consigli ne di conforto. 
Volevo solo confrontarmi su alcune cose che non avevo capito, con frillevante, tutto qui. Non che ne avessi davvero bisogno, ma ho voluto farlo lo stesso.
Non ho postato nelle altre discussioni perchè credevo di non poter dare un significativo contributo alla discussione. Ma se vuoi inizio...


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa *amarax*, difenderla da chi? Da cosa?
> Non ho mai nemmeno espresso un'opinione su *frillevante* o sulla sua storia!
> La mia era solo una domanda atta a capirne i risvolti della storia.
> Neanche io ho problemi ad ammetterlo: ho postato perchè m'interessa particolarmente la sua storia.
> ...



non te la prendere...vedi il lato positivo piuttosto:
chi entra qui entra un po' nella nostra vita


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> non te la prendere...vedi il lato positivo piuttosto:
> chi entra qui entra un po' nella nostra vita


Amarax qui non sono io che se l'è presa. 
Se ho postato direttamente in questa discussione è proprio per non entrare nelle vostre vite, non avendone diritto. Poi ripeto se vuoi inizio, ma poi non dire che sono una rompi scantole eh...
Comunque non c'è problema, ora apro una bella discussione in amore e sesso (privè non mi piaceva), così tagliamo la testa al toro...
II: riotrno al privè che mi sembra più libero....


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi parlare più in pubblico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm
non so che mi dici...:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (27 Gennaio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Amarax qui non sono io che se l'è presa.
> Se ho postato direttamente in questa discussione è proprio per non entrare nelle vostre vite, non avendone diritto. Poi ripeto se vuoi inizio, ma poi non dire che sono una rompi scantole eh...
> Comunque non c'è problema, ora apro una bella discussione in amore e sesso (privè non mi piaceva), così tagliamo la testa al toro...


fallo solo quando e se ne hai voglia


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (7 Febbraio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Arriviamo a dicembre... io ho 38 anni e vorrei avere un figlio da tempo. Gli dico questa cosa e lui dal giorno dopo inizia a fare l'amore con me senza precauzioni.... dopo natale gli mando un sms con una foto di scarpine piccole e scritto qualcosa tipo che mi piacerebbe vederle sul nostro bimbo... LO LEGGE LA MOGLIE!!!


 
Mi esprimerò con crudezza, sappiatelo.

Ma sono peggio questi spargitori indiscriminati di seme oppure queste donne che pur di zittire l'orologio biologico non si fanno scrupolo di niente e di nessuno (mogli, figli dell'unione ancora in corso, eventuali figli della relazione adulterina) ?

Cose da pazzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Mi esprimerò con crudezza, sappiatelo.
> 
> Ma sono peggio questi spargitori indiscriminati di seme oppure queste donne che pur di zittire l'orologio biologico non si fanno scrupolo di niente e di nessuno (mogli, figli dell'unione ancora in corso, eventuali figli della relazione adulterina) ?
> 
> Cose da pazzi.


 E' dura fare una classifica. Anche perché credo che stabilire se sia più povero il Burkina Faso o il Niger non credo che cambi molto per questi paesi.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (7 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' dura fare una classifica. Anche perché credo che stabilire se sia più povero il Burkina Faso o il Niger non credo che cambi molto per questi paesi.


Già... :unhappy:

Io però _non je la faccio_.
Non le posso più leggere queste cose.
Questi momenti descritti come poetici (le scarpette...) che in realtà sono perverse illusioni costruite sul dolore altrui.

_Salve sono Bond, NauseaBond_ :blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Già... :unhappy:
> 
> Io però _non je la faccio_.
> Non le posso più leggere queste cose.
> ...


 Però anche chi vive d'illusioni non è che stia tanto bene... prima o poi si deve tornare alla reatà...e chi è salito troppo con le illusioni cade da una maggiore altezza.


----------



## aristocat (13 Febbraio 2010)

*Frillevante si è cancellata*

Frillevante si è cancellata.
anche se sono solo fatti suoi, sarebbe interessante capire perchè. 
forse voglia di raccogliersi e meditare bene, riflettere da sola; immagino non sarà stato facile parlare in chiaro per la prima volta della sua vicenda.
o che altro? in fondo in così poco tempo non credo abbia "risolto" la sua situazione


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me son fatti l'uno per l'altra, invece.


Anch' io ho 38 anni , ma sono la moglie tradita.
Mi chiedo come si possa a scendere a tali compromessi con un uomo del genere. Il mio ex marito ha fatto lo stesso, ha tenuto quella poveraccia della sua amante sul filo per 6/7 lunghi anni e t'assicuro una cosa , se non fossi stata io a porre fine a questo squallore , ne sarebbero passati molti e molti altri.
Io avrei continuato ad essere la moglie cornuta ,ma nella follia della sua testa bacata, anche amata e riempita d'attenzioni.
Lei avrebbe continuato ad essere il suo sfogo per dimostrare a se stesso che grande macho che è. Nulla di più.
Nè lui, nè lei hanno dimostrato di possedere qualche ideale più alto, altrimenti si sarebbero comportati diversamente.
Lui prendendosi le responsabilità dei suoi comportamenti e lei pretendendo quello che è giusto quando davvero si ama.
Arrivare a parlare addirittura di figli in questa situazione, mi sembra piuttosto infantile. 
Comunque ti faccio i miei migliori auguri affinchè possa trovare la persona giusta x coronare il tuo sogno di maternità, ma valuta molto molto bene.


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però anche chi vive d'illusioni non è che stia tanto bene... prima o poi si deve tornare alla reatà...e chi è salito troppo con le illusioni cade da una maggiore altezza.


 

Questa per me è una consolazione non da poco...anche a voi è capitato di fare pensieri vendicativi??? 
Io penso che sarei capace di tutto.  L'unica cosa che mi frena è che davvero sarebbe sporcarmi le mani. Però certo , immaginarli nella cacca tutti e due, che gusto :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Questa per me è una consolazione non da poco...anche a voi è capitato di fare pensieri vendicativi???
> Io penso che sarei capace di tutto. L'unica cosa che mi frena è che davvero sarebbe sporcarmi le mani. Però certo , immaginarli nella cacca tutti e due, che gusto :carneval:


 Sono stata superata dalla realtà...


----------



## Amarax (14 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Già... :unhappy:
> 
> Io però _non je la faccio_.
> Non le posso più leggere queste cose.
> ...


L'amore nasce a prescindere da legami presistenti.
E' un dato di fatto.
Non ci meravigliamo se personaggi dello spettacolo, della politica, dell'arte abbiano avuto 1-2 mogli e figli da entrambe e magari pure dall'amante...perchè ci dovremmo meravigliare o colpevolizzare se una donna "normale" fa altrettanto?.
fa male alla moglie o ex-moglie ma è "normale" e lo è sempre stato.
Mi viene in mente una 
Manuela Villa.
La storia la sai, non sto a ripetertela.
Un abbraccione


----------



## astonished (14 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> L'amore nasce a prescindere da legami presistenti.
> E' un dato di fatto.
> Non ci meravigliamo se personaggi dello spettacolo, della politica, dell'arte abbiano avuto 1-2 mogli e figli da entrambe e magari pure dall'amante...perchè ci dovremmo meravigliare o colpevolizzare se una donna "normale" fa altrettanto?.
> fa male alla moglie o ex-moglie ma è "normale" e lo è sempre stato.
> ...


Posso chiederti se quello che hai appena scritto è frutto delle riflessioni che hai fatto sulla tua storia o meglio su quella tra tuo marito e la sua amante?

Premesso che sono d'accordo con te, io sono giunto alla tua stessa conclusione sin da subito seppur con qualche dubbio che però prorpio in questi giorni, dopo poco meno di un anno dalla separazione di fatto, sono stati fugati, e l'esservi giunto ha automaticamente comportato di averla mandata via perchè non sopportavo che lei "bonariamente" continuasse a mentirmi per tentare di salvare qualcosa in cui non credeva più ed io non avevo certo bisogno di elemosinare sentimenti (sono un integralista in questo ambito), per cui facilitato dal non aver avuto bambini, ho preso questa decisione che rinnoverei a distanza di mesi. Sono contento di non aver mai perso lucidità anche nei momenti di maggior dolore, ho sempre saputo che il comportamento di mia moglie era dovuto al "non amore" verso di me, benchè lei mi voglia un mondo di bene, ed ha dimostrato un amore verso il suo amante, facendo e dicendomi cose folli, che non potrò mai dimenticare nè attribbuire a cause che possano aver alterato la sua di lucidità (depressione, dolore derivante da un lutto, etc....). Sono sicuro che nel mio caso, se ci fossero stati bambini, avrei ancor con più motivazione preso la stessa decisione ed allora ti chiedo: se il tuo caso è quello di un marito che si è innamorato di un'altra donna, come fai a continuare a starci insieme? Sò che la tua è una storia travagliata ma io credo che l'amore da parte di una persona non sia moltiplicabile per essere distribuito a più di un destinatario (mi riferisco alla forma d'amore che stiamo trattando qui) e dunque .............vedi tu.


Buona domenica.

Ciao


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (14 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> L'amore nasce a prescindere da legami presistenti.


Ma quanti sono i casi dove realmente c'è amore?

Uno su cinquemila.
Perchè se realmente ci fosse amore, non ci sarebbe tanta menzogna.
Ci si innamorerebbe dell'altra, ma si manterrebbe il rispetto della prima compagna, lasciandola subito e spiegandole perchè.
Tu vedi amore in una spirale di bugie come quella che tira su il traditore-tipo ?

Io no. Io vedo egoismo, voglia di evasione,  gusto del proibito e l'euforia della novità.

E le nostre storie si assomigliano così tanto praticamente tutte, che non parlerei affatto di amore, ma di incapacità dell'uomo moderno ad adattarsi al concetto di "coppia tradizionale".


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ma quanti sono i casi dove realmente c'è amore?
> 
> Uno su cinquemila.
> Perchè se realmente ci fosse amore, non ci sarebbe tanta menzogna.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Illuso (14 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ma quanti sono i casi dove realmente c'è amore?
> 
> Uno su cinquemila.
> Perchè se realmente ci fosse amore, non ci sarebbe tanta menzogna.
> ...


Quoto al millimetro.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> ha tenuto quella poveraccia della sua amante sul filo per 6/7 lunghi anni e t'assicuro una cosa , se non fossi stata io a porre fine a questo squallore , ne sarebbero passati molti e molti altri.


 6/7 anni????????
Ussignurrrr, poi mi vengono a dire che sono emozioni che non si controllano!


----------



## aristocat (14 Febbraio 2010)

Comunque, secondo voi, perchè Frillevante ha tolto il disturbo?
non mi sembrava che si fosse già schiarita le idee


----------



## lillebe. (14 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> 6/7 anni????????
> Ussignurrrr, poi mi vengono a dire che sono emozioni che non si controllano!


Avrà pure aspettato anni , però alla fine ha ottenuto quello che voleva.
Spero che si renda conto che ha davvero poco di cui andare fiera.


----------



## Amarax (14 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se quello che hai appena scritto è frutto delle riflessioni che hai fatto sulla tua storia o meglio su quella tra tuo marito e la sua amante?
> 
> Premesso che sono d'accordo con te, io sono giunto alla tua stessa conclusione sin da subito seppur con qualche dubbio che però prorpio in questi giorni, dopo poco meno di un anno dalla separazione di fatto, sono stati fugati, e l'esservi giunto ha automaticamente comportato di averla mandata via perchè non sopportavo che lei "bonariamente" continuasse a mentirmi per tentare di salvare qualcosa in cui non credeva più ed io non avevo certo bisogno di elemosinare sentimenti (sono un integralista in questo ambito), per cui facilitato dal non aver avuto bambini, ho preso questa decisione che rinnoverei a distanza di mesi. Sono contento di non aver mai perso lucidità anche nei momenti di maggior dolore, ho sempre saputo che il comportamento di mia moglie era dovuto al "non amore" verso di me, benchè lei mi voglia un mondo di bene, ed ha dimostrato un amore verso il suo amante, facendo e dicendomi cose folli, che non potrò mai dimenticare nè attribbuire a cause che possano aver alterato la sua di lucidità (depressione, dolore derivante da un lutto, etc....). Sono sicuro che nel mio caso, se ci fossero stati bambini, avrei ancor con più motivazione preso la stessa decisione ed allora ti chiedo: *se il tuo caso è quello di un marito che si è innamorato di un'altra donna, come fai a continuare a starci insieme? Sò che la tua è una storia travagliata ma io credo che l'amore da parte di una persona non sia moltiplicabile per essere distribuito a più di un destinatario (mi riferisco alla forma d'amore che stiamo trattando qui) e dunque .............vedi tu.*
> 
> ...


per ciò che riguarda le osservazioni fatte sui figli nati da relazioni al di fuori del matrimonio, sono cose che ho considerato negli anni,  per fatti di cui sono venuta a conoscenza diretta o per articoli pubblicati su giornali vari. Poi la storia di mio marito e della sua amante ha confermato il tutto.


Il mio caso? è un casino!:sonar:

vedi mio marito si è innamorato di un'altra donna ma ha sempre spergiurato di amare innanzi tutto me.
Scalcagnato nel mentire ex vedere lei ha fatto passare anni , ed io disorientata e cmq legata  a lui non ho saputo prendere la decisione di lasciarlo. 
I figli ci sono ma sono proprio grandi quindi non era un problema separarci.
Lui non ha mai voluto, avrei dovuto sceglierlo io badando ai fatti e non alle sue parole.
Cosa che  a tutt'oggi non riesco a fare.
Già xchè oggi (inteso negli ultimi mesi, da agosto con precisione) lui dice che ama solo me.
A volte mi disprezzo a volte no...
ast???credimi, un casino....DOC e DOP!!!:sonar:

ps: con quest'anno stiamo insieme da 40 ann i


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Avrà pure aspettato anni , però alla fine ha ottenuto quello che voleva.
> Spero che si renda conto che ha davvero poco di cui andare fiera.


 Oppure farà finta di non vedere per non fare la figura della _fallita_?
Permettimelo, hai passato un testimonial decisamente scomodo! 
Della seire: "meglio lei che me"...


----------



## stupida intergalattica (14 Giugno 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> ciao
> mi son iscritta ieri....
> Vi racconto la mia storia, più per sfogarmi che altro....
> Lavoro in un'azienda e nel dicembre 2007 decido di mandare una mail a un uomo (che chiamerò b) che vedevo da anni, col quale ci scambiavamo sorrisi e occhiate da anni. Così è iniziata la nostra storia.
> ...


 mahh ti sei letta?
Hai voglia di rovinarti la vita?
E' sparito non sai la fortuna che hai avuto

con affetto 
da una moglie di un traditore seriale


----------



## China (15 Giugno 2010)

Ma perchè sei andata a mettere gli occhi su un uomo sposato? Ti ci sei cacciata da sola in questo pasticcio. Ma non hai pensato ai suoi figli, a sua moglie, a quello che così superficialmente stai distruggendo? Visto che ti riesce facilmente trovare compagnia, ma cercatela altrove dove puoi scopare senza fare danni!
Che fortuna ha avuto quel bambino a non nascere! Pensa che sfigato, col padre instabile e la mamma abbandonata prima ancora di iniziare! I figli sono una cosa seria, non un capriccio da adolescenti!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

China ha detto:


> Ma perchè sei andata a mettere gli occhi su un uomo sposato? Ti ci sei cacciata da sola in questo pasticcio. Ma non hai pensato ai suoi figli, a sua moglie, a quello che così superficialmente stai distruggendo? Visto che ti riesce facilmente trovare compagnia, ma cercatela altrove dove puoi scopare senza fare danni!
> *Che fortuna ha avuto quel bambino a non nascere*! Pensa che sfigato, col padre instabile e la mamma abbandonata prima ancora di iniziare! I figli sono una cosa seria, non un capriccio da adolescenti!


 miiiii


----------



## pizzapercolazione (17 Giugno 2010)

China ha detto:


> *Ma perchè sei andata a mettere gli occhi su un uomo sposato? Ti ci sei cacciata da sola in questo pasticcio*. Ma non hai pensato ai suoi figli, a sua moglie, a quello che *così superficialmente stai distruggendo*? Visto che ti riesce facilmente trovare compagnia, ma cercatela altrove dove puoi scopare senza fare danni!
> Che fortuna ha avuto quel bambino a non nascere! Pensa che sfigato, col padre instabile e la mamma abbandonata prima ancora di iniziare! I figli sono una cosa seria, non un capriccio da adolescenti!


Ciao China, ho letto della tua storia qualche giorno fa, così come ho letto questa di frillevante.
Non entro nel merito di alcuna delle due, almeno non adesso: vorrei solo scrivere due righe in risposta a questo tuo post.

Non tutte mettono gli occhi su un uomo sposato o impegnato così per sport, talvolta capita che, pur volendo scappare via, si resta intrappolate in una situazione che mai avremmo voluto. 
E' vero che, essendo maggiorenni, si è responsabili delle proprie azioni, quindi -come hai scritto- ci si ficca da sole in pasticci del genere...tuttavia per quanto accomunate da molti aspetti, ogni storia ha dentro di sè una storia propria.
Personalmente non attribuirei tutta la responsabilità, nemmeno la maggior parte di questa, alle cosiddette "sfasciafamiglie". Per germogliare, crescere, e durare,una storia ha bisogno che ci sia a monte una situazione idonea, altrimenti muore subito. Questa, secondo me è la differenza fra una relazione ed un'avventura. Ci sono traditori seriali (a loro non serve un motivo: ce l'hanno nel DNA), traditori perchè in piena crisi di mezza età (ma poi gli passa), traditori perchè hanno ceduto alle tentazioni della carne, ma che si pentono subito di quanto commesso (ed anche se non arrivano a confessare, l'importante è che il pentimento sia avvenuto ed abbiano fatto i conti con la loro coscienza) e sicuramente un sacco di altri tipi del genere. E poi ci sono i traditori che hanno all'attivo un'unione che ha grossi problemi. A prescindere dal fatto che i problemi li abbiano affrontati oppure no, sono i casi in cui la coppia resta problematica (quando non morta e sepolta).  e questo è il terreno dove nascono e crescono le relazioni parallele durature. Pare che le donne abbiano più fermezza e determinazione nel mettere la parola fine alla coppia in agonia, senza necessariamente aver avviato preventivamente una relazione. Gli uomini pare di no.  Generalmente lasciano la moglie/compagna solo dopo aver avviato un'altra relazione. Forse è una cosa genetica...almeno per quelli non giovanissimi: lasciano mammà per entrare nel nido con la moglie e poi questa per la nuova compagna. Non sono capaci di stare con se stessi? Non so quanto ci sia di vero nelle statistiche, tuttavia questa cosa l'ho riscontrata anche fra le mie conoscenze.
Pertanto, siamo sicuri che sia sempre colpa delle amanti?
Non è che, magari, le amanti che poi diventano mogli/compagne degli altrui mariti/compagni hanno solo staccato la spina alla precedente unione del fedifrago, ma la mano era di quest'ultimo?
Sia ben chiaro: non difendo tutta la categoria in toto, ma farei dei grossi distinguo. Sulle situazioni e sulle persone.
hai scritto:"...ma non hai pensato ai suoi figli, a sua moglie, a quello che così superficialmente stai distruggendo". Secondo me, come detto,  non è l'amante che distrugge l'altrui famiglia, perchè può essersi imbattuta in un uomo con i cocci di una famiglia, che si sarebbe sfasciata comunque, prima o poi. Una famiglia solida non si distrugge. Diverso è il caso del tradimento (superficiale) scoperto, le cui conseguenze possono essere devastanti... ma la colpa e dell'amante o di chi si è impegnato verso la propria famiglia?  E poi, secondo te, chi si deve preoccupare dei figli e della moglie? Il fedifrago oppure l'amante? Con questo non intendo certo dire che se ne debba strafregare...penso tu abbia capito cosa intendo dire.
Mi sono dilungata un sacco!! Non sono contro di te. Non sono nemmeno con  frillevante. Ho solo voluto fare una precisazione.
Ma sono assolutamente d'accordo con te riguardo al fatto che i figli non possono essere messi al mondo per capriccio o con leggerezza. Mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Pizza ...insomma...
Se una calza ha una piccla smagliatura e ci metti il dito sai che succede... mentre magari si potrebbe rimagliare...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pizza ...insomma...
> Se una calza ha una piccla smagliatura e ci metti il dito sai che succede... mentre magari si potrebbe rimagliare...


 
io non ricordo la storia di pizza

e sono sicura che ogni caso fa storia a sè

ma

1) un uomo che vive un rapporto così problematico senza riuscire a staccarsene, vale il fatto di venire a patti con la propria dignità? 
per me, essere la "donna di scorta" pur se temporaneamente cozzerebbe con ciò che ritengo giusto per me stessa e "strappare" un uomo ad un'altra mi pare ingiusto in generale

poi se il tuo rapporto è in crisi, tira fuori le palle da solo e risolvi in un modo o nell'altro la crisi: se dopo ci incontreremo chissà ...


2) uno così non lo vorrei al mio fianco per la vita

3) questo discorso del "rapporto problematico" è quello che raccontano tutti i fedifraghi, e usano tutti gli amanti per rovinarsi (nella maggior parte dei casi) la vita


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non ricordo la storia di pizza
> 
> e sono sicura che ogni caso fa storia a sè
> 
> ...


 credo che questo sia il nocciolo.
Non dico sia facile farci cadere dagli occhi tutte le 'giustificazioni' che diamo a tali uomini, tutte le storie che ci raccontiamo, andando alla vera essenza: 'che uomo è?'
Non è facile.
Ma è doveroso. Per noi stessi/e.


----------



## pizzapercolazione (18 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pizza ...insomma...
> Se una calza ha una piccla smagliatura e ci metti il dito sai che succede... mentre magari si potrebbe rimagliare...



Vero, ma solo se la smagliatura è piccola!!
Io mi riferivo a calze con buchi grossi (nati grossi o diventati grossi  perchè mai o mal riparati).

Le donne sanno meglio degli uomini sopportare/affrontare un tradimento subìto, mentre gli uomini, meglio delle donne riescono spesso a vivacchiare in coppie ormai morte e sepolte (fatta eccezione per quelle donne dove lo status sociale e/o il benessere economico viene prima di tutto il resto: queste sopravviverebbero anche all'apocalisse). 

Come avrai già capito, io mi sono imbattuta in un uomo impegnato (o lui si è imbattuto in me...diciamo che ci siamo imbattuti l'uno nell'altra). Io già separata, lui conviveva da parecchio ed aveva (ha) un figlio. In un altro post l'ho chiamato "il bradipo": x inerzia era da anni che vivacchiava (non senza divagazioni) in una di quelle coppie arrivate ormai da tempo alla frutta.
Ora posso affermarlo senza che possa sembrare la solita storiella dell'uomo infelice, incompreso dalla moglie/compagna, che resta con lei solo per i figli, e bla bla bla (in un paio di occasioni, lo ammetto, in momenti di sconforto ho dubitato potesse essere davvero così!). Infatti un anno fa se n'è andato. ...ma non c'è pace quaggiù!!

Forse è proprio vero che il diavolo fa le pentole, ma non i coperchi e, magari, qualche tradita aggiungerà pure che c'è giustizia anche su questa terra.
Tornando ai buchi...non mi sento una sfasciafamiglie perchè non ho messo il dito nella smagliatura della calza: il buco c'era già e bello grande, anche! E non l'avevo fatto io!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2010)

pizzapercolazione ha detto:


> Vero, ma solo se la smagliatura è piccola!!
> Io mi riferivo a calze con buchi grossi (nati grossi o diventati grossi perchè mai o mal riparati).
> 
> Le donne sanno meglio degli uomini sopportare/affrontare un tradimento subìto, mentre gli uomini, meglio delle donne riescono spesso a vivacchiare in coppie ormai morte e sepolte (fatta eccezione per quelle donne dove lo status sociale e/o il benessere economico viene prima di tutto il resto: queste sopravviverebbero anche all'apocalisse).
> ...


 
non è questione di giustizia, secondo me (e sì, sono una tradita, ma la pensavo così anche prima)

un uomo (o donna) che vivacchia in un matrimonio infelice senza impegnarsi per renderlo diverso o, verificato che ciò sia impossibile, senza prendersi la responsabilità di dichiararlo concluso senza bisogno di stampelle sessual-sentimentali è una mezza sega

se tu, con le premesse che hai sintetizzato, lo hai voluto,  la "non pace" non è giustizia divina, è il risultato delle tue azioni

la moglie del tuo compagno (?) ti dovrebbe ringraziare per essertelo accollato (che poi ciò non sia, è un altro discorso, ma solo lei può sapere cosa è stato per lei quell'uomo e cosa ritiene di aver fatto per lui, non lo potrai sapere tu e, a parte che se lo sapesse non ti direbbe il vero, probabilmente lui non lo sa perchè non gli è mai interessato più che tanto)

ma tu, proprio perchè conoscevi quelle premesse, dovresti chiederti perchè ti sei andata ad "innamorare" di uno "scarto di magazzino"


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non ricordo la storia di pizza
> 
> e sono sicura che ogni caso fa storia a sè
> 
> ...


come non quotarti in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2010)

pizzapercolazione ha detto:


> Infatti un anno fa se n'è andato. ...ma non c'è pace quaggiù! !



Nel senso che è in Cielo come Neri Marcoré con i telefoni bianchi?!


----------



## pizzapercolazione (18 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nel senso che è in Cielo come Neri Marcoré con i telefoni bianchi?!


Ops!!! scusa per l'equivoco!!!!! 
"andato" nel senso di *"andato via da casa"*.... non avevo notato che, soprattutto accostato al "non c'è pace quaggiù"  l'equivoco potesse pure ingigantirsi!!!:rotfl:

(c'è una faccina che faccia gli scongiuri????)


----------



## pizzapercolazione (18 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non ricordo la storia di pizza
> 
> e sono sicura che ogni caso fa storia a sè
> 
> ...



Come ho scritto altrove (o qui prima, non ricordo: faccio sempre confusione, nei forum, quando gli argomenti vertono su problemi simili), ogni storia può avere punti in comune con altre, ma anche aspetti propri, quindi come anche affermi tu, ogni storia è un caso a sè.

1) Vero quanto dici sulla dici sulla dignità...ma talvolta, tra il dire ed il fare...e soprattutto in certe particolari situazioni ci si ritrova a "vorlesi bene" meno di quanto si dovrebbe, di bersi certe storielle, oppure ad avere la presunzione di vedere al di là delle apparenze e del presente. 
Strappare un uomo ad un'altra è ingiusto, dici. Anch'io la penso così, ma credo in modo diverso dal tuo. Io intendo il legame e l'unione non in virtù di un pezzo di carta o di un impegno preso a parole...ma concretamente nei fatti, nella quoditianità.  Ciò chè è saldamente legato non si strappa via...semmai si allontana un po'...ma nessuna sollecitazione riesce a staccare ciò che è ben coeso.
Per questo trovo più squallide le avventure, quando uno dei due è impegnato, perchè sono l'espressione di altri istinti o della debolezza umana. 

A questo punto, so che dovrei prendermi la cosiddetta "pausa di riflessione" per cercare obiettività e, come dici, risolvere in un modo o nell'altro la crisi....ma questi 2 anni così problematici mi hanno davvero spompata ed al momento mi sono resa conto di non averne la forza,...sono come il gatto che si mangia la coda, accidenti a me!! oppure forse non ho ancora veramente toccato il fondo ... e quando e se ci arriverò, forse in mio soccorso arriverà l'istinto di conservazione, chissà.

2) istintivamente: io invece sì, perchè ne sono innamorata
razionalmente: ...e se avessi ragione tu?  (in questi 2 anni anch'io, talvolta, ho dubitato di volercelo)

3) vero anche questo. Tuttavia lui comunque ha messo fine alla sua convivenza, l'udienza col tribunale dei minori è già fissata e noi stiamo prendendo casa x vivere insieme (ora siamo conviventi part-time,tipo 3-4 giorni la settimana, nell'appartamento dove è andato ad abitare dopo la separazione, ma essendo un po' distante da dove abito io con le mie figlie, stiamo comprando casa nelle vicinanze di casa mia) 
Questo giusto per dire che le sue non erano storielle per giustificarsi e non prendersi le sue responsabilità. Sono convinta che questa problematicità che perdura, sia in buona misura vera ma anche derivante dal suo carattere poco deciso. (lo riscontro anche in altri rapporti con le altre persone).
Poi, però, quando è convinto al 200%, allora non lo ferma più nessuno!

Le domande che mi pongo io, a questo punto, sono queste:
Quanto ancora ci vorrà prima che arrivi al "suo" 200%?
Riuscirò io ancora a sopportare ciò che accadrà fino ad allora?
Il suo ritenere "normali" certe situazioni che invece io trovo "non-normali", quanto inciderà nel nostro futuro?
una sola risposta: Non lo so!!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2010)

pizzapercolazione ha detto:


> Ops!!! scusa per l'equivoco!!!!!
> "andato" nel senso di *"andato via da casa"*.... non avevo notato che, soprattutto accostato al "non c'è pace quaggiù"  l'equivoco potesse pure ingigantirsi!!!:rotfl:
> 
> (c'è una faccina che faccia gli scongiuri????)



via da casa per stare con... se stesso?:mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2010)

pizzapercolazione ha detto:


> Le domande che mi pongo io, a questo punto, sono queste:
> Quanto ancora ci vorrà prima che arrivi al "suo" 200%?
> Riuscirò io ancora a sopportare ciò che accadrà fino ad allora?
> Il suo ritenere "normali" certe situazioni che invece io trovo "non-normali", quanto inciderà nel nostro futuro?
> una sola risposta: Non lo so!!



Io ti pongo un'unica domanda. 
Un uomo che lascia la convivente  (madre di SUO FIGLIO) convive con te "part - time" lo fa perché:
a) si è stufato della compagna
o
b) è irresistibilmente innamorato di te?!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> via da casa per stare con... se stesso?:mexican:


 
senz'altro no,
si sentiva troppo solo :carneval:

(scusatemi, sono un po' iena)


----------



## Becco (18 Giugno 2010)

Ho letto solo il primo post e mi sono chiesto:
....Ma chissà perchè, con tutti bravi ragazzi che ci sono in giro, a ste donne gli garbano solo gli stronxi.....
Becco


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2010)

pizzapercolazione ha detto:


> .......
> 1) Vero quanto dici sulla dici sulla dignità...ma talvolta, tra il dire ed il fare...e soprattutto in certe particolari situazioni ci si ritrova a "vorlesi bene" meno di quanto si dovrebbe, di bersi certe storielle, oppure ad avere la presunzione di vedere al di là delle apparenze e del presente. ( a volte lo facciamo tutti, anche noi mogli)
> Strappare un uomo ad un'altra è ingiusto, dici. Anch'io la penso così, ma credo in modo diverso dal tuo. Io intendo il legame e l'unione non in virtù di un pezzo di carta o di un impegno preso a parole...ma concretamente nei fatti, nella quoditianità. Ciò chè è saldamente legato non si strappa via...semmai si allontana un po'...ma nessuna sollecitazione riesce a staccare ciò che è ben coeso (non darlo troppo per scontato, e a volte quel che per uno lo è può non esserlo per l'altro, l'amore non garantisce la perfetta adesione a desideri ed esigenze, anche con la miglior buona volontà).
> Per questo trovo più squallide le avventure, quando uno dei due è impegnato, perchè sono l'espressione di altri istinti o della debolezza umana.
> ...


 
scusami pizza ho visto la tua risposta dopo aver risposto a verena

ti ho infilato in rosso qualche pensiero veloce

spero le cose ti vadano bene

la moglie per quel che capisco non ha perso granchè, deve solo capirlo
anche se la vicenda è finita nella maniera meno digeribile e tanti anni (non 2) appresso a quel soggetto le faranno pensare di aver buttato la sua vita

magari con te si comporterà diversamente, non foss'altro che perchè quando penserà di rifare la stessa cosa avrà meno "mercato"


----------



## minnie (18 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è un coniglio mannaro
> e una sanguisuga egocentrica
> 
> quel che racconti è, per una parte, molto simile a quel che narrava un altro utente riferito (pare) ad una terza persona
> ...


 
Verissimo! Scappa via: io ero l'amante, l'altra lo ha lasciato (dopo qlk anno) e ora, con un bambino che come te sognavo da anni, lui mi tradisce con un'altra. 
Per esperienza: questi uomini NON CAMBIANO!!!!!!!!!!!! ANZI, CAMBIANO RUOLI ALLE DONNE: DA AMANTE A MOGLIE A TRADITA CON UN'ALTRA AMANTE ECC ECC ECC
S C A P P A !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie (18 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono tutta a favore del nonnismo con le new entries (serve ad aprire gli occhi) ma perché siete così giudicanti oggi con sta ragazza?!


 
Hai ragione!!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Hai ragione!!!!!!!!:up:


 
pssss

minnie


guarda le date

non è un oggi di oggi


----------



## minnie (18 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che vuol dire "scemo di turno"? perchè presupporre che lei sia una in cerca di riscossa? magari dopo sarà solo in cerca di leccarsi le ferite... e magari manco le cercherà unprossimo... o magari saprà proprio cosa cerca...ecco, la presupponenza di entrare nella psiche delle persone non è una lettura di ciò che dal racconto traspare, è proprio e solo una presupponenza...
> A me è successo...non cercavo un traditore pinocchio seriale... mi è capitato...mi ci son rovinata vita e anima...ho capito tante e tante e tante cose...anche che è stata soprattutto colpa mia....


 
:up::up: mi associo


----------



## minnie (18 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pssss
> 
> minnie
> 
> ...


 


OOOOOOHHHHH.... Sempre più tonna!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2010)

Pizza io non vedo bene la situazione perché mi pare che la convivenza del "tuo" uomo fosse stanca per responsabilità sua e che non sia un uomo come tu immagini che sia.


----------



## pizzapercolazione (23 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pizza io non vedo bene la situazione perché mi pare che la convivenza del "tuo" uomo fosse stanca per responsabilità sua e che non sia un uomo come tu immagini che sia.



Hai ragione!! Probabilmente ho immaginato fosse un cavaliere sul cavallo bianco ed invece è solo un poveraccio che tira il carretto (certe favole andrebbero vietate ai minori di 18 anni anzi, vietate ai minori di anni 99!! secondo me producono danni irreversibili...  )

Lui ha indubbiamente le sue responsabilità, ma lei ne ha di gravi e precedenti alle reazioni di lui e ripetute nel tempo. L'inizio della loro fine è stata quando, dopo qualche anno, a lui sono cadute le cosiddette fette di salame dagli occhi e si è reso conto di quali fossero state (e continuassero ad essere) le reali priorità di lei. ...ma nel frattempo non erano più solo loro due:  c'era anche un figlio! 
Qui, non si trattava di convivenza "stanca", ma di totale mancanza dei presupposti per una convivenza sana!
Verrebbe da dire: "ed allora perchè continuavano a stare insieme?"...eh..si sa...tra il dire ed il fare, purtroppo troppo spesso, ci sta mi mezzo non solo il mare, ma addirittura un oceano!

Anch'io non vedo bene la situazione, però probabilmente per altri motivi rispetto ai tuoi...


----------



## pizzapercolazione (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusami pizza ho visto la tua risposta dopo aver risposto a verena
> 
> ti ho infilato in rosso qualche pensiero veloce
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo:

Originariamente Scritto da pizzapercolazione  
....... 
1) Vero quanto dici sulla dici sulla dignità...ma talvolta, tra il dire ed il fare...e soprattutto in certe particolari situazioni ci si ritrova a "vorlesi bene" meno di quanto si dovrebbe, di bersi certe storielle, oppure ad avere la presunzione di vedere al di là delle apparenze e del presente. ( a volte lo facciamo tutti, anche noi mogli) [Già]
Strappare un uomo ad un'altra è ingiusto, dici. Anch'io la penso così, ma credo in modo diverso dal tuo. Io intendo il legame e l'unione non in virtù di un pezzo di carta o di un impegno preso a parole...ma concretamente nei fatti, nella quoditianità. Ciò chè è saldamente legato non si strappa via...semmai si allontana un po'...ma nessuna sollecitazione riesce a staccare ciò che è ben coeso (non darlo troppo per scontato, e a volte quel che per uno lo è può non esserlo per l'altro, l'amore non garantisce la perfetta adesione a desideri ed esigenze, anche con la miglior buona volontà). [Mi riferisco, come già detto, non a strappi o smagliature, ma a grossi buchi]
Per questo trovo più squallide le avventure, quando uno dei due è impegnato, perchè sono l'espressione di altri istinti o della debolezza umana. 

.........
....ma questi 2 anni così problematici mi hanno davvero spompata ed al momento mi sono resa conto di non averne la forza,... (questa che esprimi è una condizione che mette significativamente in pericolo l'obiettività delle tue scelte; è comprensibile, ma ti conduce su una strada quasi obbligata: "ho fatto 30, farò anche 31", ma a volte si realizza un 48) [Temo tu abbia purtroppo ragione] sono come il gatto che si mangia la coda, accidenti a me!! oppure forse non ho ancora veramente toccato il fondo ... e quando e se ci arriverò, forse in mio soccorso arriverà l'istinto di conservazione, chissà.

2) istintivamente: io invece sì, perchè ne sono innamorata
razionalmente: ...e se avessi ragione tu? (in questi 2 anni anch'io, talvolta, ho dubitato di volercelo)

3) vero anche questo. Tuttavia lui comunque ha messo fine alla sua convivenza (e quanto sangue hai sputato per questo risultato?) ,[Tanto, davvero, credimi! ] l'udienza col tribunale dei minori è già fissata e noi stiamo prendendo casa x vivere insieme (ora siamo conviventi part-time,tipo 3-4 giorni la settimana, nell'appartamento dove è andato ad abitare dopo la separazione, ma essendo un po' distante da dove abito io (e perchè non se l'è trovato più vicino, sin dall'inizio?)[ perché un altro appartamento già l’aveva, sopra un suo capannone e perché era una sistemazione provvisoria. Inoltre, non c’era l’esigenza di andare a vivere insieme subitissimo, il giorno stesso o entro un paio di settimane. Poi, per una serie di motivi pratico/economici, si è andati un po’ in ritardo] con le mie figlie, stiamo comprando casa nelle vicinanze di casa mia) 
Questo giusto per dire che le sue non erano storielle per giustificarsi e non prendersi le sue responsabilità. Sono convinta che questa problematicità che perdura, sia in buona misura vera ma anche derivante dal suo carattere poco deciso. (lo riscontro anche in altri rapporti con le altre persone).
Poi, però, quando è convinto al 200%, allora non lo ferma più nessuno!

Le domande che mi pongo io, a questo punto, sono queste:
Quanto ancora ci vorrà prima che arrivi al "suo" 200%? (non tirarcelo tu a questo 200%, fa che ci arrivi da solo)
[e’ quello che sto facendo.  Non sto “tirandocelo”, tuttavia non riesco a restarmene sempre zitta, specialmente quando ci si trova di fronte a fatti pesanti..ultimamente, poi, ho i nervi così tesi che per un nonnulla mi saltano!!]
Riuscirò io ancora a sopportare ciò che accadrà fino ad allora?
Il suo ritenere "normali" certe situazioni che invece io trovo "non-normali", quanto inciderà nel nostro futuro?
una sola risposta: Non lo so!!

la moglie per quel che capisco non ha perso granchè, deve solo capirlo
anche se la vicenda è finita nella maniera meno digeribile e tanti anni (non 2) appresso a quel soggetto le faranno pensare di aver buttato la sua vita [secondo me. la vita  puoi dire di averla buttata quando ci hai messo anima e cuore in qualcosa, tempo e sacrificio, quando hai fatto rinunce ed hai fatto tutto quanto era nelle tue possibilità ...ed in buona fede!!  Lei, a detta non solo di lui (che ci ha messo un bel po’ a capirlo, ma alla fine c’è arrivato) ma e soprattutto di un coro unanime di persone che la conoscono, figlia di lei compresa, la sua scelta l’ha fatta per interesse]


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

pizzapercolazione ha detto:


> ..............
> 
> 3) vero anche questo. Tuttavia lui comunque ha messo fine alla sua convivenza (e quanto sangue hai sputato per questo risultato?) ,[Tanto, davvero, credimi! ]
> 
> .............


ho letto tutte le tue risposte
alla luce di quelle
questa mi fa dire "troppo probabilmente"

spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## titti1956 (12 Luglio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao
> mi son iscritta ieri....
> Vi racconto la mia storia, più per sfogarmi che altro....
> Lavoro in un'azienda e nel dicembre 2007 decido di mandare una mail a un uomo (che chiamerò B) che vedevo da anni, col quale ci scambiavamo sorrisi e occhiate da anni. Così è iniziata la nostra storia.
> ...


Perchè se avete voglia di un uomo non vi mettete con uomini liberi invece di uomini già sposati?
Ma vi rendete conto che infelicitate molte persone?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Perchè se avete voglia di un uomo non vi mettete con uomini liberi invece di uomini già sposati?
> Ma vi rendete conto che infelicitate molte persone?


titti, non puoi pensare che chi non si sente in grado di essere scelto per sè stesso (per la sua unicità, in termini assoluti) e non come possibile "sortita" (temporanea o permanente) da un precedente rapporto (quindi in termini di raffronto rispetto ad un rapporto risalente) possa concentrarsi sui danni collaterali
sarebbe giusto (secondo me) ma implicherebbe un elevato rispetto per gli altri, che è un portato di un elevato rispetto per sè stessi

l' "altra" "innamorata" spesso si beve un sacco di boiate, 
se esercitasse le sue capacità di pensiero razionale le risulterebbe evidente che tali sono
e si chiederebbe "se il suo rapporto è tanto usurato, perchè devo essere io a trascinarcelo fuori e sono proprio sicura di volere accanto a me uno che non ha avuto le palle per guardare in faccia la realtà e fare ciò che doveva da solo? se non lo è, io che ci sto a fare qui?"
invece inseguono il mito dell'amore che lotta contro le forze del male, contro il mondo intero, trovando attrverso ques'esercizio il modo di nobilitare un ruolo che magari le rende pure infelici

l' "altra" che lo fa per divertirsi, spesso si stima ancor meno della prima


----------



## pescerosso (12 Luglio 2010)

frillevante ha detto:


> Ciao
> mi son iscritta ieri....
> Vi racconto la mia storia, più per sfogarmi che altro....
> Lavoro in un'azienda e nel dicembre 2007 decido di mandare una mail a un uomo (che chiamerò B) che vedevo da anni, col quale ci scambiavamo sorrisi e occhiate da anni. Così è iniziata la nostra storia.
> ...


Io ho la tua età, il mio "altro" quasi quella del tuo lui, lavoro in comune (il mio capo per l'esattezza) e un altra grossa differenza: io anche sono sposata.
Ma credo che il finale sarà identico: cioe' ti ritroverai sola e lui per un po' tornerà dalla sua famiglia che non lascerà mai, e fra qualche tempo troverà un' altra "fessa" come noi che crederà: con me sarà diverso.
Ma diverso non è mai, pensa a te stessa a farti una vita con una persona che ti merita e sia solo per te.


----------



## Papero (14 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Io ho la tua età, il mio "altro" quasi quella del tuo lui, lavoro in comune (il mio capo per l'esattezza) e un altra grossa differenza: io anche sono sposata.
> Ma credo che il finale sarà identico: cioe' ti ritroverai sola e lui per un po' tornerà dalla sua famiglia che non lascerà mai, e fra qualche tempo troverà un' altra "fessa" come noi che crederà: con me sarà diverso.
> Ma diverso non è mai, pensa a te stessa a farti una vita con una persona che ti merita e sia solo per te.


Quoto. Anche se il finale non sempre è come prospetti tu caro pescerosso... Io ho vissuto la storia dalla parte del "capo" e la mia ex amante e dipendente come te una volta che la storia è venuta fuori si è licenziata. A parte le sfaccettature della storia che sono molto diverse alla tua devo dire che a me, per fortuna, è finita bene. Adesso sto con mia moglie e, sia pure con qualche cicatrice rimarginate ma che ogni tanto provocano prurito, la mia storia è finita bene. E adesso non vado a cercare altre "fesse", mi è bastata una e mi è avanzata pure...

Guarda avanti e cerca di ricostruire con tuo marito, l'altro lascialo perdere, non chiamerà, magari ti pensa ma ha scelto lei, sua moglie. Probabilmente quando scopavate credevate che il vostro fosse vero amore, ma inconsciamente entrambi sapevate che una volta usciti alla luce del sole tutto sarebbe finito. E' successo, è finita.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me son fatti l'uno per l'altra, invece.


In effetti...
Mi sconvolge parecchio la storia del "bambino"... MAH.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Aprile 2011)

Sta storia mica me la ricordavo. Ma sono stato assente parecchio.

Ci sono molte persone al mondo che si meritano quello che hanno.
Nel bene e nel male.
Peccato che tutti possano riprodursi e far pagare ai figli il conto della loro coglionaggine.


----------

